# Shawty Thread 101: Cute Animal .gif Posting 101



## Deficient Mode

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> Wow 100 threads down :')




Next thread title should have an OC reference

Or something about [Insert subject] 101 e.g. ****posting 101


----------



## FinHockey




----------



## Juzmo




----------



## Bones Malone

101 Shawtys


----------



## Dog

Deficient Mode said:


> Next thread title should have an OC reference
> 
> Or something about [Insert subject] 101 e.g. ****posting 101




Marissa is dead


----------



## SladeWilson23

Brand new Shawty.


----------



## kducks

Weber said:


> Marissa is dead




She is in Canada, so same thing.


----------



## FinHockey




----------



## irunthepeg

California here we come


----------



## FinHockey




----------



## Deficient Mode

You ****ing suck Bob. We aren't friends anymore.


----------



## SoupyFIN

Deficient Mode said:


> You ****ing suck Bob. We aren't friends anymore.



Bob is innocent and I thought that your idea was good.


----------



## Deficient Mode

SoupyFIN said:


> Bob is innocent and I thought that your idea was good.




This is something else now. He deleted his Hammy account. Guess we're not worth talking to over there.


----------



## Dog

kducks said:


> She is in Canada, so same thing.




America sucks


----------



## SladeWilson23

Weber said:


> America sucks




Donald John Trump will make America great again.


----------



## Bones Malone

Don John


----------



## kducks

Weber said:


> America sucks




Can you tell that to everyone that keeps coming here?


----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


> Can you tell that to everyone that keeps coming here?




Are you Hispanic? I forget.


----------



## kducks

Deficient Mode said:


> Are you Hispanic? I forget.




I have my great grandfather's naturalization papers if you want to see. There is a difference.


----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


> I have my great grandfather's naturalization papers if you want to see. There is a difference.




I believe you. I'm sure illegal immigrants would like to have naturalization papers too.


----------



## SladeWilson23

Half of all illegal immigrants actually enter the country legally.


----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## Bob Richards

The amount of iced tea/lemonade I've consumed these past two days has made me appreciate Arnold Palmer even more.


----------



## SladeWilson23

Bob Richards said:


> The amount of iced tea/lemonade I've consumed these past two days has made me appreciate Arnold Palmer even more.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> The amount of iced tea/lemonade I've consumed these past two days has made me appreciate Arnold Palmer even more.




Old white golfers suck


----------



## Bob Richards

Deficient Mode said:


> Old white golfers suck




I've grown disenfranchised with golf. I used to play. Now its just meh.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> I've grown disenfranchised with golf. I used to play. Now its just meh.




Your post total is currently the same as your vcash total


----------



## Bob Richards

Deficient Mode said:


> Your post total is currently the same as your vcash total




I don't endorse gambling.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> I don't endorse gambling.




Typical mod taking the internet too seriously it's fake money


----------



## Bob Richards

Deficient Mode said:


> Typical mod taking the internet too seriously it's fake money




The internet is srs bsnss


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> The internet is srs bsnss




If you are new to betting, new to vBookie, this thread is for you. Below is an accumulated six years worth of questions in what I hope is a comprehensive FAQ for vBetting.

Q. What is vBookie?
A. It is a betting system allowing you to bet on created events using your vCash. It doesn't use real money, and you will always be given vCash if you don't have any. You can't run up debts or go bankrupt.

Q. How do you bet?
A. Open an event thread where you will be presented with the betting options for that event. You will be told how much vCash you have as well as the odds for the event. You then enter the number you want to bet and click bet. You can only bet on one outcome per event. 

Q. What is vCash?
A. In short, fake money. By default, every HFBoards poster has 500 vCash. If you bet all of your vCash and have 0 left, you will be returned to 50 vCash when a new event is created. If you have any amount less than 50, you will be returned to that when a new event is created. You cannot go bankrupt in vCash â€“ you will always have at least 50 whenever there is a new event to bet on.


----------



## Dog

Awww it's nothin but fake money


----------



## Deficient Mode

Habs having a good PDO night


----------



## Dog

Deficient Mode said:


> Habs having a good PDO night




Love to pdo


----------



## Deficient Mode

Weber said:


> Love to pdo




Possess Defensemen who are Oafs?


----------



## kducks

Bob Richards said:


> I don't endorse gambling.




So you won't meet up in Vegas?

One more work day then the road trip is on.


----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## irunthepeg

PDO my word


----------



## FinHockey




----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## FinHockey




----------



## kducks

Boboli, you were baking a cake for my moms birthday in my dream.


----------



## Bob Richards

kducks said:


> Boboli, you were baking a cake for my moms birthday in my dream.




I did used to work in that bakery. This is not that outlandish.


----------



## kducks

True, it was just so random though.


----------



## irunthepeg

Bob Richards never made me a cake for my bday......


----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## Bob Richards

kducks said:


> True, it was just so random though.




Those days are over. I've gone from selling cakes to selling liver killers.


----------



## SladeWilson23

Bob Richards said:


> Those days are over. I've gone from selling cakes to selling liver killers.




Alcohol?


----------



## kducks

Bob Richards said:


> Those days are over. I've gone from selling cakes to selling liver killers.




I like your new job more.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> Those days are over. I've gone from selling cakes to selling liver killers.




I've gone from teaching to selling black market organs. We form a natural partnership now. Send me some customers.


----------



## Bob Richards

kducks said:


> I like your new job more.




So do I. Mainly because I don't have to write on ****ing cakes anymore rofl



Deficient Mode said:


> I've gone from teaching to selling black market organs. We form a natural partnership now. Send me some customers.




I have some organs I'm willing to give.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> So do I. Mainly because I don't have to write on ****ing cakes anymore rofl
> 
> 
> 
> I have some organs I'm willing to give.




Word life, God. You know Shameek from ****ing 212, God?
The ***** just got bucked
****** in a black Land, God, word is bond
Came through, God, from out of nowhere, God
Word is bond I'm coming to get my Culture Cipher, God
And they just... word is bond, crazy shots just went the **** off, God


----------



## Bob Richards

Deficient Mode said:


> Word life, God. You know Shameek from ****ing 212, God?
> The ***** just got bucked
> ****** in a black Land, God, word is bond
> Came through, God, from out of nowhere, God
> Word is bond I'm coming to get my Culture Cipher, God
> And they just... word is bond, crazy shots just went the **** off, God




Ay yo I'm slippin'. I'm fallin'. I can't get up.


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Bob Richards said:


> I did used to work in that bakery. This is not that outlandish.




My G-ma once told me if a girl dreams about you, she wants to have relations.

Play your cards right and kducks will be kducksrichards.


----------



## Deficient Mode

KareemTrustfund said:


> My G-ma once told me if a girl dreams about you, she wants to have relations.
> 
> Play your cards right and kducks will be kducksrichards.




She's already betrothed to a movie star poor Bob has no chance.


----------



## kducks

It's true, Boboli and I are strictly friends.


----------



## Bob Richards

kducks said:


> It's true, Boboli and I are strictly friends.




Some day........!


----------



## kducks

Bob Richards said:


> Some day........!




Maybe if you every catch up in age. 

You are the same age as my nephew who I still consider my "baby" so that is just weird.


----------



## SladeWilson23

Bob likes his cougars.


----------



## kducks

I don't date guys young enough to be my kid.


----------



## kducks




----------



## SladeWilson23

And on that note......


----------



## Deficient Mode

Glenn Rhee said:


> Bob likes his cougars.




Noted cougar Hayley Williams


----------



## Oscar Acosta

Is it totally unacceptable to ask a girl out over Facebook? 
We know each other in person. Used to work together and I think we get along. She split from her husband like 4 months ago - and talked to me about it. But now we both left that job place and I have no way to ask her out - except text. I have that but it may be weirder. I have no idea.

I normally don't ask advice on such matters because I don't care if I get shot down, but this time I do.


----------



## irunthepeg

Oscar Acosta said:


> Is it totally unacceptable to ask a girl out over Facebook?
> We know each other in person. Used to work together and I think we get along. She split from her husband like 4 months ago - and talked to me about it. But now we both left that job place and I have no way to ask her out - except text. I have that but it may be weirder. I have no idea.
> 
> I normally don't ask advice on such matters because I don't care if I get shot down, but this time I do.




Text over Facebook, IMO. You could simply text her to meet up casually and "ask her out" in person after that, but that's also a bit weird to me.


----------



## Pharrell Williams

i HATE this thread.


----------



## irunthepeg

Olli Guacamole said:


> i HATE this thread.




then don't post in it, **** boi it's not Lounge 2.0


----------



## Pharrell Williams

irunthepeg said:


> then don't post in it, **** boi it's not Lounge 2.0




this is a USELESS THREAD


----------



## kducks

Olli Guacamole said:


> i HATE this thread.


----------



## Bob Richards

Oscar Acosta said:


> Is it totally unacceptable to ask a girl out over Facebook?
> We know each other in person. Used to work together and I think we get along. She split from her husband like 4 months ago - and talked to me about it. But now we both left that job place and I have no way to ask her out - except text. I have that but it may be weirder. I have no idea.
> 
> I normally don't ask advice on such matters because I don't care if I get shot down, but this time I do.




**** it. YOLO

Go for it.


----------



## irunthepeg

yeah if a girl is into you it won't really matter


----------



## kducks

Oscar Acosta said:


> Is it totally unacceptable to ask a girl out over Facebook?
> We know each other in person. Used to work together and I think we get along. She split from her husband like 4 months ago - and talked to me about it. But now we both left that job place and I have no way to ask her out - except text. I have that but it may be weirder. I have no idea.
> 
> I normally don't ask advice on such matters because I don't care if I get shot down, but this time I do.




Worse case scenario, you will be rebound guy she just uses.


----------



## irunthepeg

kducks said:


> Worse case scenario, you will be rebound guy she just uses.




How does one sign up for this


----------



## SladeWilson23

How does kducks not get creeped out by all of us dudes?


----------



## Deficient Mode

Glenn Rhee said:


> How does kducks not get creeped out by all of us dudes?




Most of you aren't creepy, just losers.


----------



## Bob Richards

Glenn Rhee said:


> How does kducks not get creeped out by all of us dudes?




We are actually all creeped out by you.


----------



## Bob Richards

kducks said:


> Maybe if you every catch up in age.
> 
> You are the same age as my nephew who I still consider my "baby" so that is just weird.




I see how it is!


----------



## irunthepeg

Bob Richards said:


> I see how it is!




tell her "send photo"

if that doesn't work say "show me your internal beauty then"


----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## SladeWilson23

This thread is turning awkward.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> I see how it is!




I don't consider you my nephew


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Glenn Rhee said:


> This thread is turning awkward.




Stop trying to fix up posters with each other then, you weirdo.


----------



## SladeWilson23

KareemTrustfund said:


> Stop trying to fix up posters with each other then, you weirdo.




I see how you look at DM.


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Glenn Rhee said:


> I see how you look at DM.




He's my papa you sicko.


----------



## kducks

Glenn Rhee said:


> How does kducks not get creeped out by all of us dudes?




I'm a girl on a hockey forum. Comes with the territory.


----------



## yubbers




----------



## kducks

Happy Thanksgiving American Shawts!


----------



## kducks




----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## FinHockey




----------



## yubbers




----------



## kducks

Spent the afternoon putting up the lights even with the rain. Loving the storms.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Hi Kim


----------



## Bob Richards

I like rain.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> I like rain.




I(t's) like rain (on a wedding day)


----------



## Bob Richards

Deficient Mode said:


> I(t's) like rain (on a wedding day)




The greatest irony of that song is that nothing in it is actually ironic.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> The greatest irony of that song is that nothing in it is actually ironic.




The greatest irony of this post is that you pretend to be revealing an insight that is commonplace and known to everyone.


----------



## Bob Richards

Deficient Mode said:


> The greatest irony of this post is that you pretend to be revealing an insight that is commonplace and known to everyone.




You'd be surprised how many people don't know how to properly use/spot irony.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> You'd be surprised how many people don't know how to properly use/spot irony.




Is this post ironically implying I'm one of them? hmmm


----------



## Bob Richards

Deficient Mode said:


> Is this post ironically implying I'm one of them? hmmm




I'll never tell!


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> I'll never tell!




You're so  and


----------



## kducks

Why can't we stay on vacation?


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Bob Richards said:


> You'd be surprised how many people don't know how to properly use/spot irony.




Yeah, like that Glenn Rhee poster. 

He asked me is I wanted to be friends and I told him "sorry, you are too handsome and hip to be my friend."

He replied with "Okay, you don't have to be sarcastic"

I said " HAHAH you imbecile, I was not being sarcastic I was being ironic! BECAUSE YOU ARE NOT HIP OR HANDSOME! YOU ARE THE OPPOSITE OF THOSE THINGS! 

He replied and said it was "not ironic"

I said "GTFO I have no time for ppl like you. Now Scram."



I think its safe to say I showed that scrublord a thing or two about irony.


----------



## kducks

I feel like KTF likes to drink.


----------



## SladeWilson23

kducks said:


> I feel like KTF likes to drink.




I think this goes beyond drinking.


----------



## kducks

True.


----------



## Bob Richards

Let's be fair, we ALL like to drink in the Shawty thread.


----------



## SladeWilson23

I do, but not very often.


----------



## kducks

Have had a fire pretty much every night this week. I love when it gets cold here.


----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


> Have had a fire pretty much every night this week. I love when it gets cold here.




"cold"


----------



## kducks

Deficient Mode said:


> "cold"




When you hover around the 100's most of the time, 40's feels cold.


----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


> When you hover around the 100's most of the time, 40's feels cold.




weather swings are bigger here


----------



## kducks

Deficient Mode said:


> weather swings are bigger here




Born & raised weather wimp. There is a reason I don't live in the snow.


----------



## SladeWilson23

Here in NJ, we get 90Â° plus in the summer, but still get our single digit degrees during the winter with our fair share of snow. We get everything. Plus we get the occasional hurricane.


----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## kducks

Too cute, our bunny licks herself when we rub her head too.


----------



## Bob Richards

New Jersey experiences just about every climate on the spectrum in a typical year.


----------



## kducks

The named partner of our firm is turning 100 this month. A birthday card is going around the office for him. We have never met him. One lady seriously wrote something that took up half the page of the card. Seriously, who does that?


----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


> The named partner of our firm is turning 100 this month. A birthday card is going around the office for him. We have never met him. One lady seriously wrote something that took up half the page of the card. Seriously, who does that?




She was saving the rest of you from the burden of writing much by taking up so much space herself. You should thank her.


----------



## kducks

Deficient Mode said:


> She was saving the rest of you from the burden of writing much by taking up so much space herself. You should thank her.




It was really hard to write Happy 100th Birthday.


----------



## Jee

Today was rough. Dat hangover.


----------



## kducks

RIP Jee & your friend who can't be named.


----------



## kducks




----------



## KareemTrustfund

Glenn Rhee said:


> Here in NJ, we get 90Â° plus in the summer, but still get our single digit degrees during the winter with our fair share of snow. We get everything. Plus we get the occasional hurricane.




Please tell us more about the weather you get in New Jersey! I SO love to discuss New Jersey's weather! An interesting fact about New Jersey's weather is that the methane gas that rises from the fecal infested streets of the city actually make NJ a fraction warmer than your average landfill! So Crazy!


----------



## kducks

Morning Shawts!


----------



## kducks




----------



## SladeWilson23

kducks, do you find all these gif, or are they actually your cats?


----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## kducks

Glenn Rhee said:


> kducks, do you find all these gif, or are they actually your cats?




Find them online.


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Glenn Rhee said:


> kducks, do you find all these gif, or are they actually your cats?




Good question, I was wondering the exact same thing. Then I remembered that kducks doesn't have the computer skills to create gifs. And I also remembered that she probably doesn't own thousands of cats.


----------



## Bob Richards

As far as we know......*X-Files theme plays*


----------



## DrFeelgood

I could see kducks being a crazy cat lady


----------



## SladeWilson23

I don't know her well enough.


----------



## kducks

I probably would but PS keeps me from it.


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Glenn Rhee said:


> I don't know her well enough.




OMG thirsty much?


----------



## SladeWilson23

KareemTrustfund said:


> OMG thirsty much?




What?


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Glenn Rhee said:


> What?




Quit trolling.


----------



## yubbers

I have cats


----------



## KareemTrustfund

DrFeelgood said:


> I could see kducks being a crazy cat lady




She has crazy down pat. Now to just obtain more cats.


----------



## Bob Richards

I had a cat and he was a complete *******. 

**** that guy.


----------



## kducks

Why you gotta be like that Boboli? I can't be friends with a cat hater & bunny killer.


----------



## Bob Richards

kducks said:


> Why you gotta be like that Boboli? I can't be friends with a cat hater & bunny killer.




Bob noted bunny enthusiast. 

But that particular one had it coming for running in front of my car.


----------



## kducks




----------



## kducks




----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## kducks

Your gifs killed the thread doc.


----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> Your gifs killed the thread doc.




That just means we need more gifs


----------



## yubbers

my kitty was being adorable in the snow this morning and I missed getting pics cause my phone was dead


----------



## kducks

My cat hates cold weather. She sleeps out in the sun on 100 degree days and loves it.


----------



## SladeWilson23

kducks said:


> My cat hates cold weather. She sleeps out in the sun on 100 degree days and loves it.




What do Californians consider cold?


----------



## yubbers

#canadiancat


----------



## yubbers

he loves his scarves


----------



## DrFeelgood

Glenn Rhee said:


> What do Californians consider cold?




Usually anything below 60F is when people start complaining. There is no inbetween for "cold" and "not cold" for a Californian though. Either it's either warm, comfortable, or freezing.


----------



## Dog

It doesn't get cold in California


----------



## SladeWilson23

DrFeelgood said:


> Usually anything below 60F is when people start complaining. There is no inbetween for "cold" and "not cold" for a Californian though. Either it's either warm, comfortable, or freezing.




That's why living where I do is great. Any climate can be experienced here.


----------



## yubbers

**** cold

shorts uryday dream


----------



## DrFeelgood

Glenn Rhee said:


> That's why living where I do is great. Any climate can be experienced here.




I can experience any climate I want with a bit of travel. An hour or so to a nice beach in one direction, moderate temperatures at home, or a couple hours in the other direction to the mountains and the snow. It's nice not having to deal with ****** weather when you don't want to deal with it.

I still remember traveling to Canada and being totally unprepared for a simple thing like scraping ice off of the windows of my car before driving somewhere.


----------



## kducks

Your cat is a cutie Yubbers, love the scarf.


----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> Your cat is a cutie Yubbers, love the scarf.




Agreed, black cats are adorable


----------



## SladeWilson23

My brother has a black cat. It's a mean little ****er.


----------



## kducks

Animals sense who likes them.


----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


> Animals sense who likes them.




That's why I've never had any problems with any doges or kits :3


----------



## FinHockey




----------



## Deficient Mode

FH closing in on the big 15k. Nice sloth too.


----------



## yubbers

Glenn Rhee said:


> My brother has a black cat. It's a mean little ****er.


----------



## yubbers

kducks said:


> Your cat is a cutie Yubbers, love the scarf.




thanks! 

he's the biggest baby you'll ever meet too. you can blow on his belly!


----------



## kducks

It's cold tonight


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

FinHockey said:


>




Give me memes plz


----------



## Deficient Mode

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> Give me memes plz




Greetings


----------



## FinHockey




----------



## Deficient Mode

Hi Ilari


----------



## FinHockey

Hello


----------



## Deficient Mode

FinHockey said:


> Hello




What is going on in your life


----------



## FinHockey

Deficient Mode said:


> What is going on in your life




Not much. Still working four days a week and not doing much during weekends. Was thinking of going to the rink this weekend but I got sick so I've been staying indoors doing crossword puzzles and sudokus mostly. Went Christmas shopping on Friday.

What about you?


----------



## Deficient Mode

FinHockey said:


> Not much. Still working four days a week and not doing much during weekends. Was thinking of going to the rink this weekend but I got sick so I've been staying indoors doing crossword puzzles and sudokus mostly. Went Christmas shopping on Friday.
> 
> What about you?




Doing pretty well. Have a really weird sleep schedule right now. Might be up for a few more hours. I've sort of been on an extended vacation from school obligations but it is coming to an end. 

Are you doing electrical work?


----------



## FinHockey

Deficient Mode said:


> Doing pretty well. Have a really weird sleep schedule right now. Might be up for a few more hours. I've sort of been on an extended vacation from school obligations but it is coming to an end.
> 
> Are you doing electrical work?




Yeah. Been on the same site for nine months now.


----------



## Deficient Mode

FinHockey said:


> Yeah. Been on the same site for nine months now.




Are you enjoying it?


----------



## FinHockey

Deficient Mode said:


> Are you enjoying it?




Eh, it's a bio gas plant we're working on, and it's partially running already so in addition to electrical work being annoying sometimes I have to be around waste all day.


----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> It's cold tonight




It got down to about 35 here last night


----------



## Mantis




----------



## yubbers




----------



## Mantis

yubbers said:


>



Is that woman thick enough for you?


----------



## yubbers

yes.


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Deficient Mode said:


> Greetings



Sup



FinHockey said:


> Eh, it's a bio gas plant we're working on, and it's partially running already so in addition to electrical work being annoying sometimes *I have to be around waste all day*.




Safety regulations on that?


----------



## Bob Richards

MFW FinHockey abandons us.


----------



## CanadianHockey

I abandoned you bobboli


----------



## FinHockey

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> Safety regulations on that?




Common sense mostly


----------



## Bob Richards

CanadianHockey said:


> I abandoned you bobboli




I'm going to stop liking pictures of your dog.


----------



## CanadianHockey

Bob Richards said:


> I'm going to stop liking pictures of your dog.




No.

Also how have you been


----------



## kducks

Guys, I totally nailed this guy in the back for chuck a puck at the Gulls game. PS is charge of throwing them from now on.


----------



## FinHockey

Bob Richards said:


> MFW FinHockey abandons us.


----------



## Bob Richards

CanadianHockey said:


> No.
> 
> Also how have you been




It's a long story lol.

What about you?


----------



## SladeWilson23

kducks said:


> Guys, I totally nailed this guy in the back for chuck a puck at the Gulls game. PS is charge of throwing them from now on.




Since when is having a promotion where people throw pucks in the vicinity of other people a good idea?


----------



## kducks

Glenn Rhee said:


> Since when is having a promotion where people throw pucks in the vicinity of other people a good idea?




Foam pucks, no one was hurt except my feelings?


----------



## Bob Richards

At least they were foam. 

Throwing 15,000 actual pucks on the ice would be hilariously terrifying.


----------



## yubbers

Foam pucks....

makes much more sense


----------



## SladeWilson23

kducks said:


> Foam pucks, no one was hurt except my feelings?




Ahh that makes more sense.



Bob Richards said:


> At least they were foam.
> 
> Throwing 15,000 actual pucks on the ice would be hilariously terrifying.




Wasn't there some game in Europe where the fans threw "toys" on the ice?


----------



## DrFeelgood

Glenn Rhee said:


> Wasn't there some game in Europe where the fans threw "toys" on the ice?




A lot of minor leagues do a teddy bear toss, Calgary has some pretty neat videos from theirs.


----------



## CanadianHockey

Bob Richards said:


> It's a long story lol.
> 
> What about you?




Relaxing now. Been busy with work. Four office parties back-to-back-to-back-to-back, got hit on by a cute coworker.


----------



## Bob Richards

CanadianHockey said:


> Relaxing now. Been busy with work. Four office parties back-to-back-to-back-to-back, got hit on by a cute coworker.




Deets. 

Hopefully you reciprocated.


----------



## kducks

DrFeelgood said:


> A lot of minor leagues do a teddy bear toss, Calgary has some pretty neat videos from theirs.




That's what we did Saturday doc. Stockton's goalie hates children and would not let the Gulls score until the 49th SOG though. They already stopped play to let us throw our stuffed animals before then. 

Here's one of my pics when they started rounding them up.


----------



## Bob Richards

Haven't been to a hockey game since February of 2011. 

I am a bad fan.


----------



## kducks

Bob Richards said:


> Haven't been to a hockey game since February of 2011.
> 
> I am a bad fan.




I haven't been to a Ducks game this year, but drove down to San Diego for the Gulls game. I'm a okay fan?


----------



## Bob Richards

kducks said:


> I haven't been to a Ducks game this year, but drove down to San Diego for the Gulls game. I'm a okay fan?




I hit up a decent amount of baseball and football games. No hockey. 

Watching from home is really underrated though.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> Haven't been to a hockey game since February of 2011.
> 
> I am a bad fan.




That was the month talking about hockey on the internet took the place of live hockey for you.


----------



## Bob Richards

Deficient Mode said:


> That was the month talking about hockey on the internet took the place of live hockey for you.




It is. Crazy to think how 6 years is coming up. I was 16 when I joined HF.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> It is. Crazy to think how 6 years is coming up. I was 16 when I joined HF.




We all miss "Trance Kuja is a clown" Bob


----------



## Bob Richards

Deficient Mode said:


> We all miss "Trance Kuja is a clown" Bob




I don't miss that hair though. Granted it was really easy to maintain.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> I don't miss that hair though. Granted it was really easy to maintain.




You were still cute


----------



## kducks

Would you two like to be alone?


----------



## Deficient Mode

Nah we have plenty of PM time. Bob only talks about girls tho smh.


----------



## SladeWilson23

Girls are very fascinating and complex creatures.


----------



## irunthepeg

Love when Bob PMs me about girls...


----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> I haven't been to a Ducks game this year, but drove down to San Diego for the Gulls game. I'm a okay fan?




I live down the street from SAP Center and I haven't been to a Sharks or Barracuda game yet this year.

Teddy bear toss sounds like fun though


----------



## kducks

I've actually been to two Gulls games, as I went to a free pre-season game between the Gulls & Reign at the Ponda. Sorry Ducks.


----------



## yubbers

I have Russia Slovakia JR tickets on NYE


----------



## kducks

There's no Ducks game on NYE this year. It's the one game we usually go to.


----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> There's no Ducks game on NYE this year. It's the one game we usually go to.




You guys should go to Staples and watch the Sharks/Kings


----------



## kducks

DrFeelgood said:


> You guys should go to Staples and watch the Sharks/Kings




You want me to get to downtown LA on NYE? You're funny doc.


----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> You want me to get to downtown LA on NYE? You're funny doc.




What's the worst that can happen?


----------



## CanadianHockey

Bob Richards said:


> Deets.
> 
> Hopefully you reciprocated.




Gonna ask her to a dog walk. Have reciprocated flirting.

Also - Husky... never again. Almost lost my pup on Sunday driving to my parents' house. She puked, I pulled over, leashed her harness to the car, then she somehow got out of her harness and started running down a road.

Luckily she had to stop for a pee, so I could catch up.

On that note:


----------



## Bob Richards

Y'all roasting me unnecessarily. I see how it is.


----------



## irunthepeg

Bob Richards said:


> Y'all roasting me unnecessarily. I see how it is.




It is always necessary to roast you


----------



## yubbers

Bob Richards said:


> Y'all roasting me unnecessarily. I see how it is.




Modbob triggered


----------



## yubbers

Huskies are crazy mofos 

Awesome but man do you need to have the time to work them. They want to work.


----------



## FinHockey




----------



## kducks

It's pouring again! Love it!


----------



## FinHockey




----------



## kducks

My co-worker is a lazy *******.


----------



## Bob Richards

I too am a lazy clown. I'd roast your coworker with you but....well, yeah.....rofl


----------



## SladeWilson23

Bob, how come HF doesn't pay you for being a mod?


----------



## Bob Richards

Making it volunteer keeps things honest. 

Also, its a hockey message board lirl


----------



## kducks

Bob Richards said:


> I too am a lazy clown. I'd roast your coworker with you but....well, yeah.....rofl




Trial stuff is #1 around here. We are subbing in on a trial that starts in two weeks and he leaves a whole box of documents un-scanned and goes on vacation.


----------



## Bob Richards

kducks said:


> Trial stuff is #1 around here. We are subbing in on a trial that starts in two weeks and he leaves a whole box of documents un-scanned and goes on vacation.




Ahhhhh. Don't you just love the "reliability" of people?


----------



## kducks

I think the drought might be over after this.


----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## kducks

About to go walk to see the crazy neighborhood lights around the corner from us and the real feel temp is 48 degrees. RIP me.


----------



## kducks




----------



## kducks




----------



## DrFeelgood

I got in 1st and 3rd place in my two fantasy football leagues this year


----------



## Bob Richards

I placed 3rd this year. Figures my best scoring game of the season comes a week too late.


----------



## kducks

DrFeelgood said:


> I got in 1st and 3rd place in my two fantasy football leagues this year




Did you win anything?


----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> Did you win anything?




Bragging rights over people at work


----------



## kducks

DrFeelgood said:


> Bragging rights over people at work




That works. We just have a weekly pick 'em game. 5 bucks per person, but it's also nice to beat the guys at work.


----------



## kducks

Won a swanky room at a hotel around the corner from my office for the night. Have $125 bucks in food & drinks to use too. Watch out, PS & I have New Year's plans after all.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Happy New Year Shawts. Don't go through too many bottles of Maker's tonight Kim.


----------



## kducks

No Maker's with me, all change tonight. PS is excited there is a heated pool & jacuzzi. It's raining but still in our plans.


----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## Bob Richards

Hope everyone had a wonderful New Years. I know I did.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful New Years. I know I did.




Didn't get enough snaps from you


----------



## Bob Richards

Deficient Mode said:


> Didn't get enough snaps from you




I hosted it at my house. I had to entertain tons of groups of different people. 

I'll make up for it this week.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> I hosted it at my house. I had to entertain tons of groups of different people.
> 
> I'll make up for it this week.




I did like your album art pose tho.


----------



## Bob Richards

Deficient Mode said:


> I did like your album art pose tho.




Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Bob Richards

I think my hair is rejecting the dye I put into it. It doesn't look as blond as it was yesterday.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> I think my hair is rejecting the dye I put into it. It doesn't look as blond as it was yesterday.




Wait you actually dye it? I thought it was naturally that bright lol


----------



## Bob Richards

Deficient Mode said:


> Wait you actually dye it? I thought it was naturally that bright lol




I'm a dirty blond now. I used to have extremely bright hair but it has gotten darker over the years. I dyed it recently for kicks.

Most people haven't been able to tell though cause it doesn't look cartoonish.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> I'm a dirty blond now. I used to have extremely bright hair but it has gotten darker over the years. I dyed it recently for kicks.
> 
> Most people haven't been able to tell though cause it doesn't look cartoonish.




LMAO shockingly reminiscent of another Nick


----------



## DrFeelgood

Bob Richards said:


> Hope everyone had a wonderful New Years. I know I did.




I stayed at home, played video games and drank a fair bit of alcohol

So pretty much just like every other night


----------



## Juzmo

Bob Richards said:


> I'm a dirty blond now. I used to have extremely bright hair but it has gotten darker over the years. I dyed it recently for kicks.
> 
> Most people haven't been able to tell though cause it doesn't look cartoonish.



Yeah I went through a kinda similar thing after being rather blond when very young.


----------



## Bob Richards

Juzmo said:


> Yeah I went through a kinda similar thing after being rather blond when very young.




We are mutants losing our shine.


----------



## kducks

Bob Richards said:


> I think my hair is rejecting the dye I put into it. It doesn't look as blond as it was yesterday.




Hair dye always fades. It will look brightest/darkest right after you do it.


----------



## Bob Richards

kducks said:


> Hair dye always fades. It will look brightest/darkest right after you do it.




This rattles me. My last snapchat did look rather golden though.


----------



## kducks

I saw your instagram pic. Definitely golden.


----------



## Bob Richards

Good. I am the golden child.


----------



## Deficient Mode

This thread is triggering me rn


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

rip dm


----------



## Deficient Mode

Kahuna Mallow said:


> rip dm




Get to 80k already clown


----------



## kducks

Actual footage of DM last night


----------



## kducks




----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


> Actual footage of DM last night




My nostrils are fabulous


----------



## Bob Richards

Its probably going to snow tomorrow and I couldn't be less excited.


----------



## kducks

Doc & I are going to possibly float away this weekend. Hope you have a boat doc!


----------



## Zaiden Shogun

kducks said:


> Actual footage of DM last night



this is a more accurate depiction:


----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## The Head Crusher




----------



## kducks

You floating away yet doc?


----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> You floating away yet doc?




No, I just locked myself inside all weekend


----------



## kducks

We got some rain this morning but nothing on the scale of what you guys seemed to get.


----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## Deficient Mode

Don't you Californians need a bunch of precipitation still?


----------



## kducks

Deficient Mode said:


> Don't you Californians need a bunch of precipitation still?




Our snow pack was at about 50% of what we needed for the season, but that was before this huge storm hit up north. We are almost getting too much in certain areas though. There was some flooding up north and some mudslides down here.


----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


> Our snow pack was at about 50% of what we needed for the season, but that was before this huge storm hit up north. We are almost getting too much in certain areas though. There was some flooding up north and some mudslides down here.




I thought they were implementing some new tech to divert and capture more of the runoff?


----------



## kducks

Not that I've heard of.


----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


> Not that I've heard of.




http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-stormwater-plan-20150625-story.html


----------



## DrFeelgood

Deficient Mode said:


> Don't you Californians need a bunch of precipitation still?




Yes but the heavy rainfall we've been getting after a long drought results in mudslides and flooding. We actually still need more rain to get back on track, it's just an improvement over previous horrible drought years.

There are also some places like in San Francisco that isn't designed to handle that much sudden rainfall. Flooding isn't really an issue where I'm at in San Jose though.


----------



## kducks

Kind of over this rain now. Can't wait until it's sunny this weekend.


----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> Kind of over this rain now. Can't wait until it's sunny this weekend.




I don't mind the rain, it's more that it makes people infinitely more stupid on the road that annoys me


----------



## kducks

The sun is out! I can go for my lunch walk.


----------



## Bob Richards

Haven't gone for a good walk in awhile. Doesn't help when I can't smoke for it. -_-


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> Haven't gone for a good walk in awhile. Doesn't help when I can't smoke for it. -_-




I went on a 1.6 mile walk yesterday. It was a whole 40F.


----------



## Bob Richards

I like when its colder out. Never been a fan of heat.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> I like when its colder out. Never been a fan of heat.




don't lie you live the Jersey Shore Guido lifestyle


----------



## Bob Richards

Deficient Mode said:


> don't lie you live the Jersey Shore Guido lifestyle




I despise guidos with passion in my soul. Any hyper-masculine nonsense is clownery.


----------



## kducks

Bob Richards said:


> I like when its colder out. Never been a fan of heat.




Your heat kills me with the humidity. Turned out to be a gorgeous 63 degrees out for my walk, didn't even need my jacket.


----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


> Your heat kills me with the humidity. Turned out to be a gorgeous 63 degrees out for my walk, didn't even need my jacket.




I thought SoCal was humid too or am I confused???


----------



## kducks

Deficient Mode said:


> I thought SoCal was humid too or am I confused???




Not all the time, it is an occasional thing out here.


----------



## DrFeelgood

Humidity is very rare up north in the Bay Area, only goes up to like 30-40% at most. We usually get 100+ heat with like 10% humidity rather than 90 degrees with 90% humidity.


----------



## Deficient Mode

The problem with humidity is that you need an air conditioner AND a bulky, expensive dehumidifier in the summer. If it's 100F with 40% humidity you just need the air conditioner. I easily work up a sweat in my air conditioned apartment in the summer lol.


----------



## FinHockey




----------



## CanadianHockey

Humidity sucks


----------



## Juzmo




----------



## Bob Richards

I want to pet a duck really badly.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> I want to pet a duck really badly.




I saw duck eggs at the Asian grocery store today. Maybe you could hatch one from scratch under a heat lamp????????????????????????????


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> I want to pet a duck really badly.




Also thinly veiled flirting with kducks smh


----------



## kducks

My grandma had ducks, I used to bring them snails to eat.


----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


> My grandma had ducks, I used to bring them snails to eat.




I used to bring snails to eat them imo


----------



## kducks

I'll bring those big ones to eat you.


----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


> I'll bring those big ones to eat you.




Would you rather fight 1 duck-sized snail or 100 snail-sized ducks??????


----------



## kducks




----------



## kducks

For FH


----------



## FinHockey




----------



## kducks

Avenge me.


----------



## SladeWilson23

We're supposed to get rain too.


----------



## Bob Richards

Deathstroke said:


> We're supposed to get rain too.




Had a nice mist around me.


----------



## kducks

It has been pouring all day. We are okay here so far but places being evacuated due to flooding & mudslides.


----------



## Juzmo




----------



## Bob Richards




----------



## DrFeelgood

We had some good rain here this weekend too along with 30-40mph winds. I locked myself inside and didn't deal with any of that BS


----------



## kducks

Love all the videos of people jet skiing & wakeboarding in the flooded streets but this guy was my favorite.

https://www.facebook.com/KMIRNews/videos/1295459687185530/


----------



## Deficient Mode




----------



## SladeWilson23

Kyle Palmieri
Devante Smith Pelly
Ben Lovejoy
Stefan Noesen

kducks, I'm noticing a trend here.


----------



## Mantis

kducks said:


> My grandma had ducks, I used to bring them snails to eat.



Escargot is people food silly


----------



## kducks

Deathstroke said:


> Kyle Palmieri
> Devante Smith Pelly
> Ben Lovejoy
> Stefan Noesen
> 
> kducks, I'm noticing a trend here.




Palms is good & I'm sad at losing Noesen. He has potential if he stays healthy, he has just had a lot of bad luck with injuries unfortunately.


----------



## SladeWilson23

kducks said:


> Palms is good & I'm sad at losing Noesen. He has potential if he stays healthy, he has just had a lot of bad luck with injuries unfortunately.




You can have DSP back if you want.


----------



## kducks

Deathstroke said:


> You can have DSP back if you want.




I can't believe someone would take him off our hands in the first place.


----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


> I can't believe someone would take him off our hands in the first place.




Habs are fine despite that


----------



## kducks

That's because they got rid of him too.


----------



## SladeWilson23

He's good on the pk at least.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Deathstroke said:


> He's good on the pk at least.




Byron is better


----------



## Jee

Hello ladies


----------



## Deficient Mode

Troisieme Jumelle


----------



## kducks

Jee said:


> Hello ladies




Jee!


----------



## Bob Richards

Love getting sick. It's pretty sweet. Especially with a big week coming up.


----------



## BMC

Jee said:


> Hello ladies




Jee!!!!


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

Who is Jee??


----------



## Bob Richards

One of the old guard.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> Love getting sick. It's pretty sweet. Especially with a big week coming up.




Lovesick 4 u


----------



## Bob Richards

Deficient Mode said:


> Lovesick 4 u




That's actually a pretty ****** feeling.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> That's actually a pretty ****** feeling.




Are you currently feeling it???


----------



## Bob Richards

Deficient Mode said:


> Are you currently feeling it???




I have no idea what you're referring to.


----------



## kducks

RIP Boboli. 

It's going around the office. New manager was kind enough to come in sick & bring her sick kid in with her. Fabulous.


----------



## SladeWilson23

What kind of jerk boss would do such a thing?


----------



## kducks

Deathstroke said:


> What kind of jerk boss would do such a thing?




The same one that moved me from my window & put me in a box upstairs.


----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> The same one that moved me from my window & put me in a box upstairs.


----------



## SladeWilson23

If it makes you feel any better, my boss is a total jerk too.


----------



## kducks

DrFeelgood said:


>




Pretty much. 

We have a new manager that is changing **** just to look helpful. **** didn't need to be changed & no one had a problem with me being on another floor until her spreadsheet told her this made more sense.


----------



## Bob Richards

There is only one solution. Challenge your manager to fisticuffs.


----------



## DrFeelgood

Bob Richards said:


> There is only one solution. Challenge your manager to fisticuffs.


----------



## Bob Richards

I still can't get over the death of the Atlanta Falcons. 

That was like watching a boat sink and as it goes down it gets hit by a cruise missile.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> I still can't get over the death of the Atlanta Falcons.
> 
> That was like watching a boat sink and as it goes down it gets hit by a cruise missile.




I didn't get taken in because it was like absolutely nothing went right for them in the second half. Like there were no swings in momentum. Just a bunch of three and outs for them and the Pats kept going down the field.


----------



## Bob Richards

Deficient Mode said:


> I didn't get taken in because it was like absolutely nothing went right for them in the second half. Like there were no swings in momentum. Just a bunch of three and outs for them and the Pats kept going down the field.




28-3 in the middle of the 3rd quarter and they blew it. 

At least this takes some heat off the Warriors for awhile.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> 28-3 in the middle of the 3rd quarter and they blew it.
> 
> At least this takes some heat off the Warriors for awhile.




Warriors collapse wasn't nearly that bad because they were never ahead in a deciding game by that much


----------



## Bob Richards

@kducks

Really liked seeing Getzlaf checking up on Stepan after a big hit he took. 

One bald guy to another.


----------



## kducks

Bob Richards said:


> @kducks
> 
> Really liked seeing Getzlaf checking up on Stepan after a big hit he took.
> 
> One bald guy to another.




Yeah, it was an awkward hit. Getzy is generally a good guy even if he runs his mouth off all the time.

You win this time Boboli.


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

43k for Juzmo

gratz


----------



## SladeWilson23

We're gonna get snow!


----------



## kducks




----------



## Bob Richards

Good guy Getz. 

Seeing it live looked like his jersey grab kept Stepan from hitting the ice with his face.


----------



## SladeWilson23

Bob actually went to a hockey game?


----------



## kducks

Boboli never goes to hockey games.


----------



## Mantis

Why did he go....? My only Claude...


----------



## yubbers




----------



## SladeWilson23

kducks said:


> Boboli never goes to hockey games.




Well he should.


----------



## kducks

Deathstroke said:


> Well he should.




I agree. Though, I have only been to a Gulls game this season. Do have tickets for next month for the Ducks though. 10 year anniversary celebration.


----------



## Bob Richards

Deathstroke said:


> Well he should.




I went to a Devils game this year. 

They got waxed.


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Bobby, how do you only have 1000 posts?

What sort of black magic is this?


----------



## Soliloquy of a Dogge

Deficient Mode said:


> I didn't get taken in because it was like absolutely nothing went right for them in the second half. Like there were no swings in momentum. Just a bunch of three and outs for them and the Pats kept going down the field.




Falcons choke WOAT in sports history dude. They were in FG position twice to all but ice the game and got sacked out of it because Ryan is a clown and Shannafail wouldn't run the ball.


----------



## yubbers

Bob Richards said:


> I went to a Devils game this year.
> 
> They got waxed.




Brazilians?


----------



## Deficient Mode

Cyhyraeth's jag hond said:


> Bobby, how do you only have 1000 posts?
> 
> What sort of black magic is this?




He had the admins axe his previous account and start him over at 0 because he's paranoid.


----------



## irunthepeg

was bob afraid people would find out he's a fan of a ****** NY team or wha???


----------



## SladeWilson23

Bob is really a Devils fan.


----------



## kducks

Boboli doesn't travel far.


----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


> Boboli doesn't travel far.




sigh


----------



## kducks

Road trip.


----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


> Road trip.




That clown was supposed to come to Chicago but apparently won't now. smh.


----------



## kducks

We've been through this, he doesn't want to die.


----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


> We've been through this, he doesn't want to die.






Zero murders in my neighborhood in 2016.


----------



## yubbers

Deficient Mode said:


> That clown was supposed to come to Chicago but apparently won't now. smh.




us white ppl have to be careful these days


----------



## kducks

Deficient Mode said:


> Zero murders *in my neighborhood *in 2016.


----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


>




What's so funny. Just under 100k people in my neighborhood.


----------



## Deficient Mode

yubbers said:


> us white ppl have to be careful these days




Not really. Gentrification is pretty safe.


----------



## SladeWilson23

All men (and women) are created equal.


----------



## kducks

It's been too long


----------



## kducks




----------



## yubbers

Whoa

That's sweet. I wanna get a cat condo for the living room but they just look so terrible


----------



## kducks

yubbers said:


> Whoa
> 
> That's sweet. I wanna get a cat condo for the living room but they just look so terrible




There's some out there that look like real trees but they are really pricey. My cat loves her scratching post & it has kept her from clawing the furniture.


----------



## Bob Richards

I need the Devils in my life like I need the bubonic plague.


----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## SladeWilson23

Bob Richards said:


> I need the Devils in my life like I need the bubonic plague.




Bubonic plague > being a Ranger fan


----------



## kducks

That duck slide is awesome.


----------



## irunthepeg

a few years ago a duck laid eggs in my yard  I was so excited to think about seeing little duckies waddling around the yard... but a ****ing raccoon got to the nest one night and then the parent ducks bailed


----------



## Deficient Mode

irunthepeg said:


> a few years ago a duck laid eggs in my yard  I was so excited to think about seeing little duckies waddling around the yard... but a ****ing raccoon got to the nest one night and then the parent ducks bailed




You should have foraged for an egg or two when the parents were gone. They wouldn't have noticed.


----------



## irunthepeg

Deficient Mode said:


> You should have foraged for an egg or two when the parents were gone. They wouldn't have noticed.




I believe they were all cracked and smashed 

I could have been in a Disney movie about a guy and his pet duck


----------



## Deficient Mode

On the subject of ducks... lol Vermette


----------



## irunthepeg

wat da duck


----------



## BMC

DrFeelgood said:


>


----------



## kducks

Soggy weather for my four day weekend. Think we are going to binge Stranger Things this weekend. We got the box set as screeners from Netflix.


----------



## SladeWilson23

I didn't like Stranger Things.


----------



## kducks

Wanted to try it to see how we like it.


----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> Soggy weather for my four day weekend. Think we are going to binge Stranger Things this weekend. We got the box set as screeners from Netflix.




http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Bombogensis-aka-a-weather-bomb-forecast-to-hit-10938774.php

Time to lock yourself inside all weekend


----------



## kducks

We braved Costco earlier today but are pretty much in for the weekend. We are all gonna die.


----------



## kducks

Proof that mother nature hates Prius' too. This happened at the end of my street, so bummed about the beautiful pine tree.


----------



## SladeWilson23

^^Thank god for insurance.


----------



## kducks

Might not cover it. My uncle had a tree fall on his car once & insurance called it an act of god & wouldn't cover it.


----------



## SladeWilson23

Well that's dumb.


----------



## kducks

So we binged four of the eight episodes so far. I really like it. Will probably finish it tonight.


----------



## Deficient Mode




----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> Might not cover it. My uncle had a tree fall on his car once & insurance called it an act of god & wouldn't cover it.




This seems totally ridiculous


----------



## yubbers

DrFeelgood said:


> This seems totally ridiculous




insurance companies having out clauses everywhere is ridiculous to you?


----------



## Deficient Mode

Privatized insurance is horrendous


----------



## SladeWilson23

Universal car insurance


----------



## kducks

Really enjoyed Stranger Things, hopefully they send us the next season as a screener too.


----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


> Really enjoyed Stranger Things, hopefully they send us the next season as a screener too.




Does your man get a lot of screeners in awards season?


----------



## MetalheadPenguinsFan

kducks said:


> Proof that mother nature hates Prius' too. This happened at the end of my street, so bummed about the beautiful pine tree.




Dude...it's a tree.


----------



## kducks

Deficient Mode said:


> Does your man get a lot of screeners in awards season?




Less now that a lot of stuff can be streamed. Got a ton the year he was on the nominating committee.


----------



## SladeWilson23

Woah I want your bf's job.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Deathstroke said:


> Woah I want your bf's job.




Yes, it has been obvious for a while that you want to be kducks's bf


----------



## kducks

MetalheadPenguinsFan said:


> Dude...it's a tree.




It's a tree that was probably over a hundred years old. I live in a town whose nickname is the city of trees, so yes losing an old tree I see and enjoy everyday makes me sad.



Deathstroke said:


> Woah I want your bf's job.




You really don't. It's not the fun and glamour everyone thinks it is.


----------



## SladeWilson23

Deficient Mode said:


> Yes, it has been obvious for a while that you want to be kducks's bf




C'mon dude. Not cool. I may be creepy, but that doesn't mean I'm a creeper.



kducks said:


> You really don't. It's not the fun and glamour everyone thinks it is.




This seems to be the case with most jobs. Never as good as people think, yet never as bad as people think.


----------



## Bob Richards

> The TÃ©nÃ©rÃ© Tree was a solitary acacia, of either Acacia raddiana or Acacia tortilis, that was once considered the most isolated tree on Earthâ€”the only one for over 400 kilometres (250 mi).






> The Tree of TÃ©nÃ©rÃ© was knocked down by an allegedly drunk Algerian truck driver in 1973. On November 8, 1973, the dead tree was moved to the Niger National Museum in the capital Niamey.




https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tree_of_Ténéré


----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> You really don't. It's not the fun and glamour everyone thinks it is.






Deathstroke said:


> This seems to be the case with most jobs. Never as good as people think, yet never as bad as people think.




Pretty much every job has its benefits and drawbacks. I work in video games and there's definitely some ****** things about the job even though I thoroughly enjoy it. A lot of people get really surprised when they first enter the industry though because it's not really like what they imagined. I've seen lots of people come in super pumped and flame out after a year or two because they can't handle the grind.


----------



## DrFeelgood

Some parts of San Jose are flooding 

Luckily it's not too close to my apartment but if you see the Guadalupe River flooding it's been nice knowing you guys


----------



## kducks

Hope you things are going okay up there. We all need a break from some of this rain.


----------



## Deficient Mode




----------



## Bob Richards

Saw that on your twitter. 

Made me very happy.


----------



## kducks

For FH


----------



## FinHockey




----------



## kducks

Did you buy one?


----------



## FinHockey

kducks said:


> Did you buy one?




Considering.


----------



## kducks

Do it.


----------



## kducks

Blah.


----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> Blah.




Agreed


----------



## Deficient Mode

Barely any precipitation here the past 2+ months


----------



## kducks

Deficient Mode said:


> Barely any precipitation here the past 2+ months




Guess you need to come to California for rain.


----------



## FinHockey




----------



## kducks




----------



## Bob Richards

There is a startling lack of ducks in this thread lately.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> There is a startling lack of ducks in this thread lately.




ur mom is a duck


----------



## Bob Richards




----------



## Mantis

Bob Richards said:


>



Good job Bob


----------



## kducks

Bob Richards said:


> There is a startling lack of ducks in this thread lately.


----------



## kducks

Duck, duck....


----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## irunthepeg

hold the duck up


----------



## SladeWilson23

kducks said:


> Duck, duck....




It's better to be pee'd off than pee'd on.


----------



## kducks

I just spent 3 hours going through 30k pages of document production. My eyeballs hurt.


----------



## SladeWilson23

Bob, are you ready?


----------



## kducks

RIP east coast

Allergies are going crazy with this wave of warm weather. Damn rain.


----------



## kducks

Had a blast at the reunion game tonight, seeing most of the cup team and reliving that season was awesome. Told Bryz I enjoyed watching him on TV, he said he enjoys watching him on TV too. Never change Bryz.


----------



## SladeWilson23

Jesus christ! This storm only gets worse as it gets closer!

On Friday, it was 5-8 inches.
On Saturday, it was 12-18 inches.
Today, it's 18-24 inches!


----------



## Mantis

Meanwhile in Saskatchewan it is gonna be above 0 all week. +9 on Saturday. Bye bye snow!


----------



## Mantis




----------



## kducks

Mantis said:


> Meanwhile in Saskatchewan it is gonna be above 0 all week. +9 on Saturday. Bye bye snow!




You guys are just toasty.


----------



## Mantis

kducks said:


> You guys are just toasty.



I am talkin celcius btw


----------



## SladeWilson23

It's like 90 in Arizona.


----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## kducks

Mantis said:


> I am talkin celcius btw




Yeah I got that. Still toasty for you.


----------



## kducks




----------



## kducks




----------



## Deficient Mode

https://www.instagram.com/adventuresoffishandchips/


----------



## kducks

Following


----------



## Deficient Mode

How are you Kim?


----------



## kducks

Okay, how are you?


----------



## Deficient Mode

Doing alright. Had a busy anxious day. Now I'm very awake even though I'm supposed to be up again in 6 hours. sigh.


----------



## kducks

Time change has been killer on our sleep cycles this week.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Yeah. Though I had some pretty bad sleeping habits before the time change too. Normally I don't have to get up early.


----------



## kducks

Rough day at work with some people getting laid off.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Why were they laid off?


----------



## kducks

Business has slowed a bit.


----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> Business has slowed a bit.




Sounds like you need more people to break the law


----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## Bob Richards

DrFeelgood said:


> Sounds like you need more people to break the law




Agreed. 

We could all learn a thing or two from "Breaking the Law" by Judas Priest.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> Agreed.
> 
> We could all learn a thing or two from "Breaking the Law" by Judas Priest.




What about breaking the HF law


----------



## Bob Richards

Deficient Mode said:


> What about breaking the HF law




Do not break HF law pls


----------



## kducks

DrFeelgood said:


> Sounds like you need more people to break the law




Mortgage business has slowed down. Lost a few of our bigger clients by being undercut by other law firms.

In other news I have a test for a possible new job. Stay tuned.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> Do not break HF law pls




Who's gonna break HF law today?


----------



## Bob Richards

Do not wave at me like that.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> Do not wave at me like that.




How about like this


----------



## Bob Richards

I will not entertain any non-endorsement of that.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> I will not entertain any non-endorsement of that.




I don't endorse it. Ban me.


----------



## kducks

Gotcha doc


----------



## kducks

Damn double post.


----------



## Deficient Mode

How does one manage to double post 8 minutes apart from one another???


----------



## kducks

Deficient Mode said:


> How does one manage to double post 8 minutes apart from one another???




Whiskey & page errors.


----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> Gotcha doc


----------



## kducks




----------



## irunthepeg

I'm breaking the HF law just to see if Bob will notice me


----------



## kducks

Boboli ignores us all


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob ignores my love for him


----------



## kducks

Boboli is scared of your love.


----------



## Bob Richards

I have been put on blast in this thread.


----------



## Mantis

Go to bed Bob!


----------



## Mantis

Happy belated National Puppy Day!

Puppies >>>>>> Cats


----------



## irunthepeg

bob [blasted]


----------



## yubbers

Mantis said:


> Happy belated National Puppy Day!
> 
> Puppies >>>>>> Cats




Yubz does not approve of this post


----------



## Bob Richards

If I had a cat I would name him Socks.


----------



## SladeWilson23

Bob, I can't stop watching your avatar.


----------



## yubbers

You can't name an animal before you meet them


----------



## kducks

Watched your team & Lundqvist to sign my mask Boboli. Ducks game tonight with free tickets! It is a good day.


----------



## Bob Richards

kducks said:


> Watched your team & Lundqvist to sign my mask Boboli. Ducks game tonight with free tickets! It is a good day.




I'm absolutely rattled by this. 

I one day hope to meet some Ducks great that you haven't.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> I'm absolutely rattled by this.
> 
> I one day hope to meet some Ducks great that you haven't.




pffft she only had Lundqvist sign because she couldn't NHL superstar Antti Raanta was too good to do so.


----------



## kducks

Bob Richards said:


> I'm absolutely rattled by this.
> 
> I one day hope to meet some Ducks great that you haven't.




There were a few Rangers fans that flew out for the games. They said they get more access to the team out here than at home. PS brought a Rangers fan out to the bus with him, we got him hooked up with lots of autographs. I was proud of myself for not punching Nash in the face like I always wanted to.


----------



## kducks

Forgot to tell you Boboli. Zuc is hilarious at practice. Celebrated after every goal he scored on Lundqvist, including this karate kid crane like move that everyone was laughing at. Your team seemed to be having a good time together out there. Lundqvist had this amazing save at one point that had everyone cheering. Good luck tomorrow but not Sunday.


----------



## Bob Richards

kducks said:


> Forgot to tell you Boboli. Zuc is hilarious at practice. Celebrated after every goal he scored on Lundqvist, including this karate kid crane like move that everyone was laughing at. Your team seemed to be having a good time together out there. Lundqvist had this amazing save at one point that had everyone cheering. Good luck tomorrow but not Sunday.




For all the clownery they show on the us, they're a tight nit team. Players like Mats Zuccarello are the definition of glue guy.

I'm a bit pessimistic about the current iteration of this team, but if they believe in each other then maybe we can find something after all.


----------



## kducks

Bob Richards said:


> For all the clownery they show on the us, they're a tight nit team. Players like Mats Zuccarello are the definition of glue guy.
> 
> I'm a bit pessimistic about the current iteration of this team, but if they believe in each other then maybe we can find something after all.




I might have bruised a few egos not wanting autographs from anyone but Hendrik. A couple guys offered, sorry guys.


----------



## Pharrell Williams




----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## kducks

Damn, I want one Roomba and that cat has two.


----------



## kducks

Two for one with Boboli & Doc tonight.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Rags are for cleaning, not hockey


----------



## kducks

'Grats doc


----------



## kducks

I'm not getting sick, you're getting sick


----------



## Mantis




----------



## kducks

Why is Total Wine always out of my alcohol? People need to stop drinking my stuff man. 

I'm getting sick


----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


> Why is Total Wine always out of my alcohol? People need to stop drinking my stuff man.
> 
> I'm getting sick




Maker's???


----------



## Bob Richards

kducks said:


> Why is Total Wine always out of my alcohol? People need to stop drinking my stuff man.
> 
> I'm getting sick




Total Wine missing an item is actually amazing to me.

They usually have every kind of booze you can think of.


----------



## SladeWilson23

Alcoholics


----------



## Mantis

Bob Richards said:


> Total Wine missing an item is actually amazing to me.
> 
> They usually have every kind of booze you can think of.



Potato vodka?


----------



## kducks

Deficient Mode said:


> Maker's???




No, a sparkling wine I drink sometimes. Felt like having some yesterday, so of course they were out. They tried to blame the manufacture but they have a hard time keeping it in stock it seems.


----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


> No, a sparkling wine I drink sometimes. Felt like having some yesterday, so of course they were out. They tried to blame the manufacture but they have a hard time keeping it in stock it seems.




At least I doubt it's as bad as craft beer.


----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> 'Grats doc




I'm a bit late but i'm assuming this was for making the playoffs?


----------



## Deficient Mode

DrFeelgood said:


> I'm a bit late but i'm assuming this was for making the playoffs?




Actually it was on sucking down the stretch and Jumbo getting injured


----------



## DrFeelgood

Deficient Mode said:


> Actually it was on sucking down the stretch and Jumbo getting injured




She must be a fortune teller because she predicted that 2 days in advance.


----------



## Deficient Mode

DrFeelgood said:


> She must be a fortune teller because she predicted that 2 days in advance.




twas a joke


----------



## kducks

DrFeelgood said:


> I'm a bit late but i'm assuming this was for making the playoffs?




Yep, it was the night that LA clinched it for all of us.


----------



## SladeWilson23

MFW it's actually possible that I could be going on a date this weekend. Most likely will not end with sex though, and I'm ok with that.


----------



## kducks

Deathstroke said:


> MFW it's actually possible that I could be going on a date this weekend. Most likely will not end with sex though, and I'm ok with that.




It's a first date, give it time.


----------



## DrFeelgood

Deathstroke said:


> MFW it's actually possible that I could be going on a date this weekend. Most likely will not end with sex though, and I'm ok with that.




MFW someone posts a MFW without a picture


----------



## Bob Richards

mfw I had a date cancelled on me a month ago and it culminated in a wild time. A bad one.

Don't let the same happen to you.


----------



## SladeWilson23

kducks said:


> It's a first date, give it time.




If it does happen, it's just gonna be a little lunch date thing.



DrFeelgood said:


> MFW someone posts a MFW without a picture











Bob Richards said:


> mfw I had a date cancelled on me a month ago and it culminated in a wild time. A bad one.
> 
> Don't let the same happen to you.




Tell me more.


----------



## Bob Richards

Deathstroke said:


> Tell me more.




It helped close out a very confusing chapter of my life.

I'm glad to put it behind me.


----------



## SladeWilson23

Bob Richards said:


> It helped close out a very confusing chapter of my life.
> 
> I'm glad to put it behind me.




It'll be ok.


----------



## Bob Richards

Deathstroke said:


> It'll be ok.




It will.

Starting fresh. Feeling better.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> It helped close out a very confusing chapter of my life.
> 
> I'm glad to put it behind me.




I have no idea to what you're referring


----------



## Bee Sheriff

Soon this thread will change forever...


----------



## irunthepeg

Bob Richards said:


> mfw I had a date cancelled on me a month ago and it culminated in a wild time. A bad one.
> 
> Don't let the same happen to you.




mfw...


----------



## Bob Richards

Deficient Mode said:


> I have no idea to what you're referring




I sense sarcasm. 

pls


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Deficient Mode said:


> I have no idea to what you're referring




You have a bad memory.

Even I know hes referring to that time he had mixed feelings about the neighbors dog.


----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## Bob Richards

KareemTrustfund said:


> You have a bad memory.
> 
> Even I know hes referring to that time he had mixed feelings about the neighbors dog.




I deny these allegations.


----------



## kducks

Poor bunny


----------



## Mantis

Couldn't find a gif or youtube of it but here is a silly cat video for you all

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1703125556613698&id=1437281356531454&_rdr


----------



## kducks




----------



## kducks

This dog is awesome


----------



## DrFeelgood

Dammit kducks, why couldn't you guys lose to set up Battle of Alberta and California?

Ruining everything


----------



## kducks

DrFeelgood said:


> Dammit kducks, why couldn't you guys lose to set up Battle of Alberta and California?
> 
> Ruining everything




It's more fun keeping the division from the Oiler fans who were salivating. Wanting to meet up with you guys for travel reasons. See you down the line doc!


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Man, that baby chicken has a REEALLY punchable face. Not that I condone violence with animals, but god damn.


----------



## Deficient Mode

KareemTrustfund said:


> Man, that baby chicken has a REEALLY punchable face. Not that I condone violence with animals, but god damn.




No harm, no fowl.


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Deficient Mode said:


> No harm, no fowl.




ello m8

Are you ribbing me or just jollying my rogers?


----------



## Deficient Mode

KareemTrustfund said:


> ello m8
> 
> Are you ribbing me or just jollying my rogers?




Just tingling your trousers


----------



## kducks

Stop tingling people


----------



## FinHockey




----------



## Mantis

Red Pandas >>>>>>>>>>>> Kitties


----------



## FinHockey

sloths >>>>


----------



## Mantis

FinHockey said:


> sloths >>>>


----------



## Bob Richards




----------



## FinHockey

Figures your contribution is trash.


----------



## Mantis




----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


>




Stop deleting your account *****


----------



## Mantis




----------



## kducks

I'm so happy...and a little drunk.


----------



## kducks




----------



## kducks

I love this so much


----------



## kducks




----------



## Bob Richards

Ducks ducks ducks ducks


----------



## kducks

I just can't even...oh my god


----------



## Deficient Mode

Flames are choooookers

And maybe tell your guys to stop gooning it up with them, Kim


----------



## kducks

Deficient Mode said:


> Flames are choooookers
> 
> And maybe tell your guys to stop gooning it up with them, Kim




Yeah, the Ducks are clearly the goons in this series.


----------



## Mantis




----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


> Yeah, the Ducks are clearly the goons in this series.




Both teams are pretty nasty

Flames want Ducks to retaliate because their PP is so good tho

Ducks have always been goons tho so they're happy to oblige


----------



## Bob Richards

Go post your fancy charts somewhere else, nerd.


----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> I just can't even...oh my god


----------



## FinHockey




----------



## kducks

DrFeelgood said:


>




Your game was pretty feelgood too doc.

'Grats to Boboli on his win too.


----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


> Your game was pretty feelgood too doc.
> 
> 'Grats to Boboli on his win too.




I'm a Habs fan pick your words wisely Kim


----------



## Bob Richards

Wins. Wins for everyone!


----------



## kducks

Deficient Mode said:


> I'm a Habs fan pick your words wisely Kim




You don't get a congrats then.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> Wins. Wins for everyone!




As long as there are more for my team than yours at the end



kducks said:


> You don't get a congrats then.




You didn't say anything after games 2 or 3 tho


----------



## kducks

Sorry DM. 

Sweep baby!!!!


----------



## Deficient Mode

grats Kim

Harsh for the Flames tho. I didn't think they were that bad.


----------



## DrFeelgood

Deficient Mode said:


> grats Kim
> 
> Harsh for the Flames tho. I didn't think they were that bad.




Elliott was swiss cheese, the rest of the team didn't play that bad


----------



## Mantis

**** the Flames


----------



## kducks

Deficient Mode said:


> grats Kim
> 
> Harsh for the Flames tho. I didn't think they were that bad.




Don't think they are that bad. Ducks got some good bounces and good goaltending. Ducks didn't play that great in most of the games, but found a way to win. Experience showed in our team versus theirs with our vets stepping up.


----------



## Deficient Mode

DrFeelgood said:


> Elliott was swiss cheese, the rest of the team didn't play that bad




Such a bipolar goalie


----------



## Bob Richards




----------



## FinHockey




----------



## kducks

SF's power outage has taken down our servers, so no work has been done all day.


----------



## FinHockey

kducks said:


> SF's power outage has taken down our servers, so no work has been done all day.




Living the dream.


----------



## FinHockey




----------



## Deficient Mode

uhhhh... Bob???


----------



## Bob Richards

Apparently he was on a metric **** ton of drugs (shocking to no one).


----------



## Deficient Mode

Wow though he's very enlightened here



> â€œI cut it off because that was the root of all my problems. My solution to the problem was the realization that sex is for mortals, and I am a godâ€¦Those kinds of activities got me into trouble, and I came here to be a god,â€ he said. â€œI wasnâ€™t having that much sex up to that point anyways. My days of reproducing are over. But now Iâ€™m a reborn man.â€


----------



## Bob Richards

Naturally he has become a hero to you, Help and Zaide.


----------



## Mantis

Wtf? I came in here expecting cute animal gifs and end up reading about a guy who cut off his penis. Bad Shawty Thread! Bad! Bad!


----------



## FinHockey

Looks like I'll be alone in the sauna tonight.


----------



## Bob Richards

Going to travel to Finland, get hammered and sit in a sauna. 

It sounds like a time.


----------



## FinHockey

Bob Richards said:


> Going to travel to Finland, get hammered and sit in a sauna.
> 
> It sounds like a time.




It really is.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> Naturally he has become a hero to you, Help and Zaide.




We need new heroes when the Habs have let us down so badly


----------



## kducks

Congrats Boboli

Sorry DM


----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


> Congrats Boboli
> 
> Sorry DM




RIP in pieces


----------



## Bob Richards

kducks said:


> Congrats Boboli
> 
> Sorry DM




They did the thing!


----------



## Deficient Mode

Looks like it's gonna be RIP doc, too


----------



## Bob Richards

I cringe every time they mention Couture's injury.


----------



## kducks

Sorry doc, was looking forward to meeting up again.


----------



## Mantis

Bob Richards said:


> I cringe every time they mention Couture's injury.



I cringe every time I see his face


----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> Sorry doc, was looking forward to meeting up again.




My hopes weren't real high considering the team was a total dumpster fire the last month of the season. Not to mention the multiple injuries guys were playing through like Thornton's torn ACL and MCL


----------



## kducks

DrFeelgood said:


> My hopes weren't real high considering the team was a total dumpster fire the last month of the season. Not to mention the multiple injuries guys were playing through like Thornton's torn ACL and MCL




Yeah, that was crazy when I read it today. Just happy we look be getting Fowler back and Vatanen & Lindholm might be ready too.


----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> Yeah, that was crazy when I read it today. Just happy we look be getting Fowler back and Vatanen & Lindholm might be ready too.




Better hope Fowler isn't doing the same thing, that's not good for the long term health on a young guy like him.


----------



## Bob Richards

Jumbo playing on a bum leg is Phil Rivers-esque. 

Crazy son of a *****.


----------



## Deficient Mode

DrFeelgood said:


> My hopes weren't real high considering the team was a total dumpster fire the last month of the season. *Not to mention the multiple injuries guys were playing through like Thornton's torn ACL and MCL*




wait how is that even possible


----------



## Deficient Mode

I hope Jumbo signs with the Habs next year


----------



## DrFeelgood

Deficient Mode said:


> wait how is that even possible




DeBoer said his knee was "basically floating around". I'm guessing they immobilized it with a brace and heavy tape and he mostly skated around on one leg.


----------



## Deficient Mode

DrFeelgood said:


> DeBoer said his knee was "basically floating around". I'm guessing they immobilized it with a brace and heavy tape and he mostly skated around on one leg.




How can the medical staff and the coach be so irresponsible


----------



## Bob Richards

Remember when Patrice played the Cup final with a billion injuries including that punctured lung


----------



## DrFeelgood

Deficient Mode said:


> How can the medical staff and the coach be so irresponsible




Could be his last shot at the Cup. Even McLellan was saying they're probably going to have to cut off Thornton's leg to keep him out of the series. The guy is an animal.


----------



## Deficient Mode

DrFeelgood said:


> Could be his last shot at the Cup. Even McLellan was saying they're probably going to have to cut off Thornton's leg to keep him out of the series. The guy is an animal.




I don't doubt his toughness for a minute. But what kind of pain-killers were they giving him that he could play through it? And are those pain-killers addictive?


----------



## DrFeelgood

Deficient Mode said:


> I don't doubt his toughness for a minute. But what kind of pain-killers were they giving him that he could play through it? And are those pain-killers addictive?




No idea, i'm not an expert on pain medication.

He had successful surgery yesterday though, they said most of the damage was on the MCL


----------



## DrFeelgood

Pulling for the Ducks in Round 2, please shut up the smug Oiler fans


----------



## Deficient Mode

I don't think I've ever actively cheered for the Ducks in a series


----------



## Bob Richards

@kducks

I dyed my hair again. I am now hyper-blond.


----------



## DrFeelgood

Deficient Mode said:


> I don't think I've ever actively cheered for the Ducks in a series




I don't really hate the Ducks, most of my hate is directed at the Kings


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> @kducks
> 
> I dyed my hair again. I am now hyper-blond.




The implication that kducks is the only shawty poster to whom this information pertains


----------



## Bob Richards

Deficient Mode said:


> The implication that kducks is the only shawty poster to whom this information pertains




Meh. Feel like we've discussed me dyeing my hair a few times in the past years. 

pls


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> Meh. Feel like we've discussed me dyeing my hair a few times in the past years.
> 
> pls




Also you hate me


----------



## Bob Richards

Deficient Mode said:


> Also you hate me




Meh.


----------



## DrFeelgood

Bobbo loves everyone


----------



## Bob Richards

DrFeelgood said:


> Bobbo loves everyone




I've been getting better at it. 

I think.


----------



## FinHockey

DrFeelgood said:


> I don't really hate the Ducks, most of my hate is directed at the Kings




Everyone hates the Kings.


----------



## kducks

Bob Richards said:


> @kducks
> 
> I dyed my hair again. I am now hyper-blond.




Or bleach blonde? Will need to see the new Nicky.

BTW, did you see Jee was at Coachchella and never even told me he was in town?


----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


> Or bleach blonde? Will need to see the new Nicky.
> 
> BTW, did you see Jee was at Coachchella and never even told me he was in town?




Is Coachella really in town for you?


----------



## kducks

Deficient Mode said:


> Is Coachella really in town for you?




No, but he was at the beach so I assume he wasn't too far away unless he went to San Diego.


----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


> No, but he was at the beach so I assume he wasn't too far away unless he went to San Diego.




Internet pals coming to town and not meeting up with you is dangerous and unacceptable behavior


----------



## Bob Richards

kducks said:


> Or bleach blonde? Will need to see the new Nicky.
> 
> BTW, did you see Jee was at Coachchella and never even told me he was in town?




I can now be used as a beacon for ships to navigate with during nighttime treks.


----------



## FinHockey




----------



## Deficient Mode

RIP Kim


----------



## Deficient Mode

Kim seen being very very very upset


----------



## Mantis

Deficient Mode said:


> Kim seen being very very very upset



Jong-Un?


----------



## kducks

Deficient Mode said:


> RIP Kim




Are you killing me off?


----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


> Are you killing me off?




You died in the second season finale

Viewers didn't respond well to your character

srry


----------



## kducks

Deficient Mode said:


> You died in the second season finale
> 
> Viewers didn't respond well to your character
> 
> srry




My death was faked, it was my evil twin. Viewers love me.


----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


> My death was faked, it was my evil twin. Viewers love me.




Reading your tweets about the refs next to Oil fan tweets about the refs is very


----------



## DrFeelgood

Deficient Mode said:


> Reading your tweets about the refs next to Oil fan tweets about the refs is very




Oiler fans are just unbearable, going straight to the conspiracy theories any time there's a penalty against them whether it's questionable or not. I've seen my share of Ducks fans complain about penalties, they've been one of the most penalized teams for years now so it's kind of understandable. Oiler fans are on a completely different level of whining though.


----------



## Bob Richards

kducks, we have joined you in climbing out of the 2-0 series hole.


----------



## kducks

Deficient Mode said:


> Reading your tweets about the refs next to Oil fan tweets about the refs is very




It was TJ so....


----------



## Deficient Mode

> Tesla Model S P100D - Today at 1:45 AM
> **** the NHL
> 
> **** Anaheim
> 
> **** their stupid dumb ass fans
> 
> And **** DM




I guess I'm an honorary Ducks fan now


----------



## kducks

Deficient Mode said:


> I guess I'm an honorary Ducks fan now




RIP


----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


> RIP




I really like some Oil fans, but they are all convinced this is a conspiracy. Yikes.


----------



## FinHockey

go rags


----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## Deficient Mode

That bunny was raised around a cat


----------



## kducks

That's how bunny's break their backs. They can't land like cats do. That is not a bunny friendly floor.


----------



## Deficient Mode

RIP Kim


----------



## kducks

So sorry Boboli


----------



## Mantis




----------



## kducks

Guys! Game 7!......I just can't even


----------



## Deficient Mode

Grats Kim


----------



## Juzmo

kducks said:


> Guys! Game 7!......I just can't even


----------



## Deficient Mode

Why are the seats so empty in Anaheim? People stuck in traffic? lol


----------



## kducks

6 o'clock start on a Friday was just asking for it from the NHL. Angels starting at 7 didn't help either.

My head hurts, I lost my voice but damn it was fun tonight!


----------



## Deficient Mode

Wasn't fun for those of us cheering for the Preds


----------



## kducks

Deficient Mode said:


> Wasn't fun for those of us cheering for the Preds




Then maybe you shouldn't cheer for them.


----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


> Then maybe you shouldn't cheer for them.




I'm good, thanks!


----------



## kducks

Deficient Mode said:


> I'm good, thanks!


----------



## Bob Richards

I like how the Ducks give up a super late tying goal but still compose themselves enough to win in OT. 

I feel like I know a team that doesn't do that....


----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


>




I'm good again


----------



## Deficient Mode




----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## kducks

Yo...


----------



## Juzmo

kducks said:


> Yo...



Hello!


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Juzmo said:


> Hello!




Why is elite Ron Hainsey struggling?


----------



## FinHockey

Rammstein tomorrow


----------



## kducks

Have fun


----------



## FinHockey

Had fun


----------



## kducks




----------



## Deficient Mode

Hello


----------



## kducks

HBD Boboli


----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## kducks

My buns needs a hat.


----------



## Bob Richards

Some model I follow on snapchat was playing with young raccoons the other day. 

I want to match this.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> Some model I follow on snapchat was playing with young raccoons the other day.
> 
> I want to match this.




Instagram models are not enough for Bob horndog Richards


----------



## BMC

I missed the great animal pics & gifs, they are still the best around


----------



## Bob Richards

Deficient Mode said:


> Instagram models are not enough for Bob horndog Richards




She's a babe and all but I was way more interested in the fidgeting of those baby raccoons.


----------



## kducks

Bob Richards said:


> Some model I follow on snapchat was playing with young raccoons the other day.
> 
> I want to match this.




Sounds like you need some alcohol.


----------



## Bob Richards

kducks said:


> Sounds like you need some alcohol.




I hardly drink anymore -_-


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> She's a babe and all but I was way more interested in the fidgeting of those baby raccoons.


----------



## kducks




----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## DrFeelgood

Got myself a new car today


----------



## kducks

DrFeelgood said:


> Got myself a new car today




When did you start driving again? What kind of car?


----------



## Jan Rutta

Playing draft champions on 17 and drafted Bobby AND Brett hull and their on the same line. Drafted 99 OV Dubnyk


----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> When did you start driving again? What kind of car?




When I got my car this weekend 

'16 VW Golf, i'm loving it so far


----------



## kducks

DrFeelgood said:


> When I got my car this weekend
> 
> '16 VW Golf, i'm loving it so far




Awesome to hear doc!

I'm off of work until July 5th and am so happy.


----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> Awesome to hear doc!
> 
> I'm off of work until July 5th and am so happy. Ã°Å¸ËœÂ




I only get Tuesday off. Considered taking Monday off too but so many other people are it's pretty much going to be a day off while at work


----------



## kducks

DrFeelgood said:


> I only get Tuesday off. Considered taking Monday off too but so many other people are it's pretty much going to be a day off while at work




Yeah, they gave us Monday & Tuesday even though the courts are open Monday. Took the week off for my birthday, get a free day for my birthday so only 4 PTO days for 7 days off.


----------



## DrFeelgood

Happy birthday!


----------



## kducks

DrFeelgood said:


> Happy birthday!




Weren't you this month too?


----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> Weren't you this month too?




Nope, September for me


----------



## kducks

Why does it have to be so freaking hot out?


----------



## ColePens

This thread is old. 11/2016. What happened? Almost un-sticky-able.


----------



## Bob Richards

"My name is ColePens. I smell bad".


----------



## Pharrell Williams

more like blob richards


----------



## kducks

Why is ColePens always so angry?


----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## kducks




----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## FinHockey




----------



## kducks

No page 2 confused me.

It's just another day at work until they arrested someone in your lobby before their deposition.


----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> No page 2 confused me.
> 
> It's just another day at work until they arrested someone in your lobby before their deposition.




I clicked on vBookie without realizing it and was very confused


----------



## Bob Richards

I have posted in here once in the last month and a half. 

I have not been vaporized. I'm sorry to disappoint you all.


----------



## DrFeelgood

I, for one, am happy you have not been vaporized Bobbo


----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## Bob Richards

DrFeelgood said:


> I, for one, am happy you have not been vaporized Bobbo




Always knew I could count on you, Doc. 

How has it been on your end?


----------



## DrFeelgood

Bob Richards said:


> Always knew I could count on you, Doc.
> 
> How has it been on your end?




Not too bad here, got myself a car recently so i've been enjoying that. Other than that, just living the life of Employee Man






How are you doing?


----------



## Bob Richards

Car payments are a pain in the ass but the convenience is 10/10. You can also hit up fast food drive thrus with ease now. Its the little things. 

Things have been pretty good by me too. Can't complain.


----------



## DrFeelgood

Bob Richards said:


> Car payments are a pain in the ass but the convenience is 10/10. You can also hit up fast food drive thrus with ease now. Its the little things.
> 
> Things have been pretty good by me too. Can't complain.




Yep, the convenience is well worth the expense. I cut about an hour off of my commute to work and I don't have to live by some arbitrary schedule in order to get places. 

Anything new and exciting going on in the life of Bobbo?


----------



## Bob Richards

DrFeelgood said:


> Yep, the convenience is well worth the expense. I cut about an hour off of my commute to work and I don't have to live by some arbitrary schedule in order to get places.
> 
> Anything new and exciting going on in the life of Bobbo?




That's the GOAT. Public transportation ****ing sucks. Having autonomy over your treks to here and there is something I try not to take for granted. What kind of car did you end up purchasing? 

Honestly, things have been so good lately that I'm afraid of jinxing it 

I got accepted into my next school and a very interesting person has entered my life and this is the most stable and secure I've felt about my health in years. Things are good.


----------



## DrFeelgood

Bob Richards said:


> That's the GOAT. Public transportation ****ing sucks. Having autonomy over your treks to here and there is something I try not to take for granted. What kind of car did you end up purchasing?
> 
> Honestly, things have been so good lately that I'm afraid of jinxing it
> 
> I got accepted into my next school and a very interesting person has entered my life and this is the most stable and secure I've felt about my health in years. Things are good.




That's awesome man, congrats on getting accepted into school  Truly happy for you

I got a '16 VW Golf, took it on a joyride carving up some mountain roads nearby last weekend and had a great time. It's an awesome car.


----------



## Bob Richards

DrFeelgood said:


> That's awesome man, congrats on getting accepted into school  Truly happy for you
> 
> I got a '16 VW Golf, took it on a joyride carving up some mountain roads nearby last weekend and had a great time. It's an awesome car.




Had to google that because I am so illiterate in car knowledge 

Glad you love it. So nice to plug in some tunes and just roll around here and there. Expands your parameters by a massive amount.


----------



## kducks

I'm surprised you held out this long doc. Not sure how you put up with public transportation this long. My ride on the train back from Del Mar last week was hell and I will never do it again.


----------



## daveskirtun

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Bob Richards

What a cameo.


----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> I'm surprised you held out this long doc. Not sure how you put up with public transportation this long. My ride on the train back from Del Mar last week was hell and I will never do it again.




My work offers a free shuttle that goes from down the street from my apartment to our office, so that made life way easier. Streaming some music and browsing the internet on my phone while sitting in traffic on that shuttle bus was not bad at all.


----------



## kducks

daveskirtun said:


> How's everyone doing?


----------



## KareemTrustfund

DrFeelgood said:


> My work offers a free shuttle that goes from down the street from my apartment to our office, so that made life way easier. Streaming some music and browsing the internet on my phone while sitting in traffic on that shuttle bus was not bad at all.




Brag much? Maybe not everybody hear appreciates that.

I have to walk 16 miles in both directions to get to my work. It'll be 17 miles soon if those tectonic plates don't stop drifting aloof.


----------



## kducks

KTF is always so angry.


----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> KTF is always so angry.


----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## kducks

My cat isn't so subtle.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Hi Kim

Hi doc


----------



## Bob Richards

I need that in gif form for when I purposely bug people.


----------



## DrFeelgood

Deficient Mode said:


> Hi Kim
> 
> Hi doc




Hi DM, how's life treating you?


----------



## Deficient Mode

DrFeelgood said:


> Hi DM, how's life treating you?




Pretty well. My academic gig is winding down though and I think I'm going to look for real life work now and it's a bit intimidating.

Have you been working on any good games lately?


----------



## FinHockey

Deficient Mode said:


> Pretty well. My academic gig is winding down though and I think I'm going to look for real life work now and it's a bit intimidating.
> 
> Have you been working on any good games lately?




life seems hard to me, is this something I need to get used to?


----------



## Deficient Mode

FinHockey said:


> life seems hard to me, is this something I need to get used to?


----------



## DrFeelgood

Deficient Mode said:


> Pretty well. My academic gig is winding down though and I think I'm going to look for real life work now and it's a bit intimidating.
> 
> Have you been working on any good games lately?




Been working on the same one for a while now that I can't talk a whole lot about. If you look around the internet though, you can probably find some information about it. At least some general info, most of the detailed stuff that have been rumored isn't correct.


----------



## kducks

Deficient Mode said:


> Pretty well. My academic gig is winding down though and I think I'm going to look for real life work now and it's a bit intimidating.
> 
> Have you been working on any good games lately?




Welcome to being an adult.

Took a test for a position with a city out here a couple weeks ago. 80% was passing, I got 78% FML.


----------



## Bob Richards

Better be Dead Space 4.


----------



## Deficient Mode

DrFeelgood said:


> Been working on the same one for a while now that I can't talk a whole lot about. If you look around the internet though, you can probably find some information about it. At least some general info, most of the detailed stuff that have been rumored isn't correct.




Star Wars game? Nice. I feel like the last time I asked you you were stressed about the Battlefield game. 



kducks said:


> Welcome to being an adult.
> 
> Took a test for a position with a city out here a couple weeks ago. 80% was passing, I got 78% FML.




I've been an adult for 10 years Kim! I might just do a test to work for the gov't or something too.


----------



## DrFeelgood

Deficient Mode said:


> Star Wars game? Nice. I feel like the last time I asked you you were stressed about the Battlefield game.




We finished up with Battlefield Hardline a while ago, I worked on last year's FIFA game a bit and then moved on to what i'm on now about a year ago. 

Still stressful, it's always stressful. That's video game development for you. Always a lot of stuff to do and not enough time to do it.


----------



## kducks

I have a separate professional email account that gets lots of spam sent to it. How sad is it that I don't get sexy spam, but walk in tubs & burial insurance?


----------



## Bob Richards

I get emails telling me it's my Facebook friends birthdays. 

You know, real pertinent stuff like that.


----------



## FinHockey

I once got an email saying "we have all the illegal drugs you need"


----------



## DrFeelgood

FinHockey said:


> I once got an email saying "we have all the illegal drugs you need"




Seems pretty legit to me


----------



## FinHockey

DrFeelgood said:


> Seems pretty legit to me




Sadly I did not need any illegal drugs at the time


----------



## kducks

Bob Richards said:


> I get emails telling me it's my Facebook friends birthdays.
> 
> You know, real pertinent stuff like that.




You can change you setting for that.


----------



## kducks

New page calls for cat time


----------



## kducks




----------



## Deficient Mode




----------



## Deficient Mode




----------



## Bob Richards

kducks said:


>




I remember this girl from Vine. She is really cute.


----------



## Deficient Mode




----------



## FinHockey




----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## kducks

Spam today: stair climbers & wine bottle openers.


----------



## kducks

Live look at today


----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> Live look at today




Yeah it's been hot here too. Got up to 105 in San Francisco yesterday, 109 here in San Jose


----------



## CanadianHockey




----------



## kducks

I got a PT job with the Ducks guys! Get paid to watch games? Okay.


----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> I got a PT job with the Ducks guys! Get paid to watch games? Okay.




Nice, congrats!

What does the job entail?


----------



## kducks

DrFeelgood said:


> Nice, congrats!
> 
> What does the job entail?




Selling tix for the 50/50 raffle. You only work until the end of the 2nd intermission then you can watch the game after you cash out.


----------



## Deficient Mode

What is the 50/50 raffle? Do you get to watch any of the first two periods? Also, congrats.


----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> Selling tix for the 50/50 raffle. You only work until the end of the 2nd intermission then you can watch the game after you cash out.




Awesome



Deficient Mode said:


> What is the 50/50 raffle? Do you get to watch any of the first two periods? Also, congrats.




People buy raffle tickets to win 50% of the proceeds, the other 50% goes to charity


----------



## kducks

Deficient Mode said:


> What is the 50/50 raffle? Do you get to watch any of the first two periods? Also, congrats.




What doc said, if you win you get 50% of the pot, the Ducks foundation gets the other 50%. I'll be in the concourse that have TV's everywhere, so will be able to see the games for sure.


----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## kducks




----------



## kducks




----------



## OmniSens

Pardon the size, I don't remember how to use collapse tags.


----------



## kducks

Too cute! Is that your kitty?


----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## Deficient Mode

I too am afraid of the barber's clippers. Too many bad experiences.


----------



## Bob Richards

My friend got a new cat for her apartment. I am skeptical. 

I was very fond of the old cat who remains true.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Bob Richards said:


> My friend got a new cat for her apartment. I am skeptical.
> 
> I was very fond of the old cat who remains true.




Was the old cat the one who would hide under the oven


----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## kducks

Working my first pre-season game tomorrow.


----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


> Working my first pre-season game tomorrow.




Does Hampus look a bit chubby to you?


----------



## kducks

Deficient Mode said:


> Does Hampus look a bit chubby to you?




Nah, he bulked up a bit it looks like. I did like those jerseys last night.


----------



## kducks

First day at the Ducks was good. Some of the players came down to help us sell tickets.


----------



## Bob Richards

First Shawty post since the merge. 

Welcome to the world of tomorrow!


----------



## MarAlain MongYeo

Wonder how we will all adjust to finally being able to post with 280 characters. It will be a shock to the system, but I hope it allows users to fully articulate their thoughts better than with the old 140 character limit.


----------



## The Noot

Shawty Thread still exists?

Need a dose of cute gifs


----------



## FinHockey

Bob Richards said:


> First Shawty post since the merge.
> 
> Welcome to the world of tomorrow!



I'm scared


----------



## kducks

Here are some sloths to make you feel more at home FH


----------



## FinHockey

thank you


----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## kducks

Best time of year is back!


----------



## RandomGuy79

Hi


----------



## DrFeelgood

RandomGuy79 said:


> Hi




Hello


----------



## kducks

Ducks home opener! It's rare for them to start at home so I'm excited. Will be working the game, so it should be fun.


----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## kducks

Uh, yeah if the fires could stop burning now, that would be great.


----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## DrFeelgood

Well, it looks like the studio that i'm working at is getting shut down. Time to brush up on the old resume


----------



## Mischa

DrFeelgood said:


> Well, it looks like the studio that i'm working at is getting shut down. Time to brush up on the old resume



I just heard the news, EA can't seem to help themselves :/

good luck, I'm sure you'll find somewhere


----------



## kducks

DrFeelgood said:


> Well, it looks like the studio that i'm working at is getting shut down. Time to brush up on the old resume




Sorry to hear doc. I'm sure you'll find something!


----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> Sorry to hear doc. I'm sure you'll find something!




If I can't find something where i'm currently at, it might be time to get out of California. It's too damn expensive here and I don't want to rent for the rest of my life.


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

DrFeelgood said:


> Well, it looks like the studio that i'm working at is getting shut down. Time to brush up on the old resume



@Juzmo condolences


----------



## Deficient Mode

DrFeelgood said:


> Well, it looks like the studio that i'm working at is getting shut down. Time to brush up on the old resume




I saw a headline about that and I thought of you. Good luck finding a new job.


----------



## kducks

East coast, do us a solid and send some cool weather this way.


----------



## Juzmo

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> @Juzmo condolences



Oh indeed.


----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


> East coast, do us a solid and send some cool weather this way.




Weather blows the other way. Maybe ask Japan???


----------



## SoupyFIN

@kducks why does Anaheim have an annual blowout loss against Florida?


----------



## Deficient Mode

Watched a Mike Trout 2017 highlights video. Kind of annoying that the Angels announcer always calls a home run a "big fly."


----------



## kducks

SoupyFIN said:


> @kducks why does Anaheim have an annual blowout loss against Florida?




Can't explain Soupy, it's our kryptonite.


----------



## kducks

Deficient Mode said:


> Weather blows the other way. Maybe ask Japan???




Ok debbie downer, there is no one in Shawty from Japan to complain too. Wasn't going scientific, just complaining.


----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


> Ok debbie downer, there is no one in Shawty from Japan to complain too. Wasn't going scientific, just complaining.




It was grey and barely above freezing here today. Can we maybe average out our weather between us?


----------



## kducks

It is now overcast & perfect this week. Even rained a little last night, the weather is so bipolar out here.


----------



## Bob Richards




----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> East coast, do us a solid and send some cool weather this way.




It's been pretty nice up north this week. 60s-70s


----------



## kducks

DrFeelgood said:


> It's been pretty nice up north this week. 60s-70s




That's what it is down here, even some more rain in the forecast this weekend. Huge after all that heat last week.


----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## ColePens

Deficient Mode said:


> Next thread title should have an OC reference
> 
> Or something about [Insert subject] 101 e.g. ****posting 101




Crazy to think this post was almost one full year ago. Sloth-like action.


----------



## FinHockey




----------



## Deficient Mode

ColePens said:


> Crazy to think this post was almost one full year ago. Sloth-like action.




How time flies when ColePens is out of the lounge.


----------



## ColePens

Deficient Mode said:


> How time flies when ColePens is out of the lounge.




Seems like Shawty needs ColePens. Or else this thread might go 2 years without getting to 101.


----------



## Deficient Mode

ColePens said:


> Seems like Shawty needs ColePens. Or else this thread might go 2 years without getting to 101.




Aren't mods supposed to be cheering for lounge posters to post less?


----------



## ColePens

Deficient Mode said:


> Aren't mods supposed to be cheering for lounge posters to post less?




I cheer for everyone. I've always had a soft spot for the place I once saved. I'm the Lounge's Dark Knight. I'm trying to save the Shawtys.


----------



## kducks

FinHockey said:


>




Please tell me you bought it


----------



## Deficient Mode

ColePens said:


> I cheer for everyone. I've always had a soft spot for the place I once saved. I'm the Lounge's Dark Knight. I'm trying to save the Shawtys.




HF really needs a dislike button


----------



## FinHockey

kducks said:


> Please tell me you bought it



no


----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## kducks

I need that claw machine


----------



## DrFeelgood

Been doing phone interviews with a studio outside of Atlanta, they're flying me out there at the end of the month for an in-person interview. Just a bit nervous


----------



## kducks

DrFeelgood said:


> Been doing phone interviews with a studio outside of Atlanta, they're flying me out there at the end of the month for an in-person interview. Just a bit nervous




Wow, Atlanta huh? You'll do great doc! Best of luck!


----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> Wow, Atlanta huh? You'll do great doc! Best of luck!




Yep, it's time for me to get out of California. It's too expensive to live here. I'm not struggling to survive or anything but you can only tread water for so long before it gets exhausting.


----------



## Deficient Mode

DrFeelgood said:


> Yep, it's time for me to get out of California. It's too expensive to live here. I'm not struggling to survive or anything but you can only tread water for so long before it gets exhausting.




I agree completely. Wouldn't want to live in the Bay Area. Nice to visit but just too expensive. And I really don't like San Jose or San Francisco themselves - just the surrounding areas - and it's hard to get around.

I was looking at Google jobs the other day thinking how it would be a million times nicer to work at their Ann Arbor office than NYC or Silicon Valley.


----------



## Bob Richards




----------



## kducks

DrFeelgood said:


> Yep, it's time for me to get out of California. It's too expensive to live here. I'm not struggling to survive or anything but you can only tread water for so long before it gets exhausting.




Yeah, if Atlanta wasn't non-union with all of their film work, it might be a good option for us too. It's just getting too crowded here.


----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


> Yeah, if Atlanta wasn't non-union with all of their film work, it might be a good option for us too. It's just getting too crowded here.




f*** places that try to entice filmmakers or anyone else by being non-union


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Suggestion for you @kducks. Try hanging ten more and struggling to make ends meet less.


----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> Yeah, if Atlanta wasn't non-union with all of their film work, it might be a good option for us too. It's just getting too crowded here.




Are there a lot of places outside of California that are non-union for film work?


----------



## KareemTrustfund

DrFeelgood said:


> Are there a lot of places outside of California that are non-union for film work?





What does she look like to you? The Wizard of Unions? Lay off dude, shes got bigger things to worry about.


----------



## kducks

DrFeelgood said:


> Are there a lot of places outside of California that are non-union for film work?




Yep, a lot of the other states are strictly right to work. Georgia, Louisiana, New Mexico, just to name a few have stolen union work in Hollywood with low wage, non-union work.


----------



## Canadiens1958

kducks said:


> Yeah, if Atlanta wasn't non-union with all of their film work, it might be a good option for us too. It's just getting too crowded here.




Is Georgia a Right to Work state? Big difference.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Right to work is a joke


----------



## Bob Richards

Doc preparing for a big move:


----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## Bob Richards




----------



## DrFeelgood

Spent the weekend in Atlanta, I think things went pretty well. Supposed to hear back from them sometime this week


----------



## kducks

DrFeelgood said:


> Spent the weekend in Atlanta, I think things went pretty well. Supposed to hear back from them sometime this week




Fingers crossed over here doc, hope you get it!


----------



## DrFeelgood

Well, I got an offer from them but not for the position I was interviewing for. The offered position would basically be a lateral move for me in terms of role, waiting to talk to their finance lady to discuss pay to see if it would be viable/worth it for me.

Realistically, if they offer me at the very least what i'm currently making, i'll probably end up taking it.


----------



## Deficient Mode

DrFeelgood said:


> Well, I got an offer from them but not for the position I was interviewing for. The offered position would basically be a lateral move for me in terms of role, waiting to talk to their finance lady to discuss pay to see if it would be viable/worth it for me.
> 
> Realistically, if they offer me at the very least what i'm currently making, i'll probably end up taking it.




Atlanta must be far more affordable than the Bay Area, too.


----------



## DrFeelgood

Deficient Mode said:


> Atlanta must be far more affordable than the Bay Area, too.




Way more affordable, I can rent a 3 bedroom house there with a yard for what i'm currently paying for my 1 bedroom apartment. They'd also pay for my moving costs which would be great too and have a better benefits/bonus package than what I currently have.


----------



## kducks

DrFeelgood said:


> Well, I got an offer from them but not for the position I was interviewing for. The offered position would basically be a lateral move for me in terms of role, waiting to talk to their finance lady to discuss pay to see if it would be viable/worth it for me.
> 
> Realistically, if they offer me at the very least what i'm currently making, i'll probably end up taking it.




I hope it works out doc! I'm waiting on something that would be kind of lateral too but it would be a city job with all the benefits.


----------



## VoluntaryDom

K


----------



## Deficient Mode

What the -


----------



## kducks

Who?


----------



## kducks

Wake up Shawty


----------



## Deficient Mode

hi Kim


----------



## kducks

Merry Christmas Shawts!


----------



## Deficient Mode

Merry Christmas Kim


----------



## Bob Richards




----------



## kducks

Any news on the new job front doc?


----------



## Deficient Mode

Nice driving @kducks


----------



## kducks

Deficient Mode said:


> Nice driving @kducks





I was on this street earlier in the day, no joke! Surveillance footage is awesome.


----------



## Bob Richards

@DrFeelgood 

I think I'm getting into Slayer lately. *Thinking emoji*


----------



## DrFeelgood

Bob Richards said:


> @DrFeelgood
> 
> I think I'm getting into Slayer lately. *Thinking emoji*




It's a good band to get into, their older stuff is their best but the new stuff isn't bad at all



kducks said:


> Any news on the new job front doc?




Didn't get the one I was applying for outside of Atlanta, they didn't give me a reason but i'm pretty sure they went with someone that wasn't asking for as much money. I'm looking at a place here in the Bay Area now, still waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## FinHockey

Slayer is good


----------



## ThisPostGaveMeCancer

Funny, that from all the HF houses, this one lasted. Good times.


----------



## Bob Richards

Its going slow but we still post


----------



## kducks

DrFeelgood said:


> Didn't get the one I was applying for outside of Atlanta, they didn't give me a reason but i'm pretty sure they went with someone that wasn't asking for as much money. I'm looking at a place here in the Bay Area now, still waiting to hear back from them.




I hear you, finding another job around the same pay level is hard. I passed the test for a city job, just waiting to hear if I'm in the first group for oral interviews now.


----------



## SladeWilson23

@Bob Richards what is your avatar?


----------



## Bob Richards

Deathstroke said:


> @Bob Richards what is your avatar?




what is yours


----------



## SladeWilson23

Bob Richards said:


> what is yours




The great Pepe Lemieux.


----------



## Bob Richards

Deathstroke said:


> The great Pepe Lemieux.




so is mine


----------



## KareemTrustfund

ThisPostGaveMeCancer said:


> Funny, that from all the HF houses, this one lasted. Good times.




It only lasted because of the intense sexual tension between a certain two posters. We all know who. It's like will they or won't they, ya know? It's exactly like a soap opera that even the most tired mid 40's house wife would obsess over! Except nobody really cares about the characters because the dialogue is awful.


----------



## Mantis

KareemTrustfund said:


> It only lasted because of the intense sexual tension between a certain two posters. We all know who. It's like will they or won't they, ya know? It's exactly like a soap opera that even the most tired mid 40's house wife would obsess over! Except nobody really cares about the characters because the dialogue is awful.



@Ceremony and @Lady Macbeth will smash one day...


----------



## Deficient Mode

@KareemTrustfund I prefer XP to Vista


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Deficient Mode said:


> @KareemTrustfund I prefer XP to Vista




XP is so outdated. Vista is sleek and modern.


----------



## Bob Richards

My quest to become the most online man is not going so swimmingly


----------



## Juzmo

Bob Richards said:


> My quest to become the most online man is not going so swimmingly



It's ok,* Little Nicky*. We still love you.


----------



## SladeWilson23

Why does @Juzmo only have 6 likes?


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

You gotta post lots to get lots of likes, vicous cycle


----------



## kducks

I got an interview! I know the government works slow, but it seriously a month between each step in this process.

Doc, the Winchester movie looks good. I had a blast on the house tour last time I was in your neck of the woods.


----------



## SladeWilson23

Congrats @kducks!


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Deathstroke said:


> Congrats @kducks!





What an uninspired congratulatory post. If you don't mean it, keep your trap wrapped!


----------



## Deficient Mode

Congrats on a triumphant return to the Shawty thread @KareemTrustfund you brilliant big-tusked two ton marine mammal behemoth


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Deficient Mode said:


> Congrats on a triumphant return to the Shawty thread @KareemTrustfund you brilliant big-tusked two ton marine mammal behemoth





Yes, this is more to my liking. Thank you kind and noble DM


As for @kducks , this news is most welcoming to me. I thought you would be destined to spend the rest of your days hanging out home with your cats and flirting with some pseudo doctor online, but I was wrong. You are about to be ushered into a new wave of pure adrenaline with the all powerful government, doing Gods work. A tip of my hat to you.


----------



## SladeWilson23

KareemTrustfund said:


> What an uninspired congratulatory post. If you don't mean it, keep your trap wrapped!


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Deathstroke said:


>





Who invited you back, anyway? I thought I put the kibosh to you after that insanely offensive outburst a year or two ago!


----------



## SladeWilson23

KareemTrustfund said:


> Who invited you back, anyway? I thought I put the kibosh to you after that insanely offensive outburst a year or two ago!


----------



## kducks

KareemTrustfund said:


> Yes, this is more to my liking. Thank you kind and noble DM
> 
> 
> As for @kducks , this news is most welcoming to me. I thought you would be destined to spend the rest of your days hanging out home with your cats and flirting with some pseudo doctor online, but I was wrong. You are about to be ushered into a new wave of pure adrenaline with the all powerful government, doing Gods work. A tip of my hat to you.




Doc & I were never in the flirt zone. I only own one cat, sorry to kill the cat lady vibe. I have been happily coupled for years now with a sometime fellow hfer. 

As for other news, passed the test today for a different city job. Fingers crossed on getting an interview.


----------



## KareemTrustfund

kducks said:


> Doc & I were never in the flirt zone. I only own one cat, sorry to kill the cat lady vibe. I have been happily coupled for years now with a sometime fellow hfer.
> 
> As for other news, passed the test today for a different city job. Fingers crossed on getting an interview.





Yes, I remember. The toast guy. I hope he's reading this right now or else he'll be toast in this sinking relationship. Doctor Love has only one thing on his mind, and that's a small does of you and him, once in the morning and once before bed.


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Deathstroke said:


>





You are gross! Hmph!


----------



## kducks

KareemTrustfund said:


> Yes, I remember. The toast guy. I hope he's reading this right now or else he'll be toast in this sinking relationship. Doctor Love has only one thing on his mind, and that's a small does of you and him, once in the morning and once before bed.




No, toast man is not my guy.


----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks is too busy dating a big time movie star to have time to flirt with lowly internet forum posters


----------



## Juzmo

Deathstroke said:


> Why does @Juzmo only have 6 likes?



I post rarely, and when I do post it's absolute garbage.


----------



## SladeWilson23

Juzmo said:


> I post rarely, and when I do post it's absolute garbage.




I disagree.


----------



## Juzmo

Deathstroke said:


> I disagree.



How dare you.


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Deficient Mode said:


> kducks is too busy dating a big time movie star to have time to flirt with lowly internet forum posters




I dunno man, between Doctor sexy time, Toast man, and the new mystery poster, she sure seems to be getting around.


----------



## Bob Richards

KTF remains a top 2 poster


----------



## SladeWilson23

Bob Richards said:


> KTF remains a top 2 poster




And the other?


----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## kducks

Bob Richards said:


> KTF remains a top 2 poster




In annoying people?


----------



## KareemTrustfund

kducks said:


> In annoying people?


----------



## SladeWilson23

Cats are jerks even to each other.


----------



## Bob Richards

My friend's new cat is a very good cat.


----------



## kducks

Deathstroke said:


> Cats are jerks even to each other.




Cats are like people, some are assholes, some aren't.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Eat my shorts @kducks


----------



## kducks

Deficient Mode said:


> Eat my shorts @kducks





It is so cold, I had to wear a jacket.


----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


> It is so cold, I had to wear a jacket.




It's back down to like 30 F here I think now.

Just wanted to gloat while I could.


----------



## kducks

Deficient Mode said:


> It's back down to like 30 F here I think now.
> 
> Just wanted to gloat while I could.




It's 49 F here right now. We have a fire going and I get to wear my warm fuzzy jammies.


----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


> It's 49 F here right now. *We have a fire going* and I get to wear my warm fuzzy jammies.




As long as there are no more wildfires....


----------



## hangman005

I know, California is so stupid, why are you having your wild fires in summer... it's hot enough. Winter is a far better time for wild fires.


----------



## kducks

Deficient Mode said:


> As long as there are no more wildfires....




We try to keep to contained to our fireplace.


----------



## kducks

Had my panel interview, think it went good. Now the waiting game again.


----------



## Bob Richards

Good luck, kducks.

༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ Take my well wishes


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Good luck, kducks.

༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ Take my wishing wells


----------



## SladeWilson23

@kducks what should my opinions be of Patrick Maroon?


----------



## Deficient Mode

Deathstroke said:


> @kducks what should my opinions be of Patrick Maroon?




Product of McDavid


----------



## kducks

Deathstroke said:


> @kducks what should my opinions be of Patrick Maroon?




Eh? Can make good plays if he is with good players. He does go in to the tough areas to battle for the puck and stands up for his teammates. Depends on how he used for you guys.


----------



## kducks

Got the email Tuesday my name is on the eligible list for the job. Now more waiting, sigh.


----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> Got the email Tuesday my name is on the eligible list for the job. Now more waiting, sigh.




Best of luck! I'm still waiting to hear back from a place I applied at earlier this week. My application is "under review"


----------



## FinHockey




----------



## kducks

Too cute FH!

Just got a call for a 2nd interview!


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Deathstroke said:


> @kducks what should my opinions be of Patrick Maroon?





You should try forming your own opinions sometime. Let me show you how its done..

I think you are a block head. That is my opinion. It is the opinion of the entire Shawty thread and Lounge. Soon, after my 50 page analysis into your mind has been reviewed by top neurologists, it will become a scientific fact. But for now, its still just a very popular opinion.


----------



## KareemTrustfund

@FinHockey I bet your toenails are longer.


----------



## SladeWilson23

KareemTrustfund said:


> You should try forming your own opinions sometime. Let me show you how its done..
> 
> I think you are a block head. That is my opinion. It is the opinion of the entire Shawty thread and Lounge. Soon, after my 50 page analysis into your mind has been reviewed by top neurologists, it will become a scientific fact. But for now, its still just a very popular opinion.


----------



## Deficient Mode

KareemTrustfund said:


> You should try forming your own opinions sometime. Let me show you how its done..
> 
> I think you are a block head. That is my opinion. It is the opinion of the entire Shawty thread and Lounge. Soon, after my 50 page analysis into your mind has been reviewed by top neurologists, it will become a scientific fact. But for now, its still just a very popular opinion.




That's not forming your own opinion if everyone else thinks it too!


----------



## Bob Richards

KTF is the kinda guy to have a diss track on hand for numerous people at all times.


----------



## Mantis

Bob Richards said:


> KTF is the kinda guy to have a diss track on hand for numerous people at all times.



Quiet Bob


----------



## Bob Richards

Vegan said:


> Quiet Bob




Don't hate cause you ain't.


----------



## SladeWilson23

Does anyone find @KareemTrustfund funny anymore?


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Deficient Mode said:


> That's not forming your own opinion if everyone else thinks it too!




Tell that to everybody else. It was my opinion first and they all formed it after me.


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Deathstroke said:


> Does anyone find @KareemTrustfund funny anymore?





Attack me and my family all you want, but NEVER attack my ability to bring on the lels

Thanks.


----------



## SladeWilson23

KareemTrustfund said:


> Attack me and my family all you want, but NEVER attack my ability to bring on the lels
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## Bob Richards




----------



## kducks

Deathstroke said:


> Does anyone find @KareemTrustfund funny anymore?




Was he ever funny?


----------



## Deficient Mode

Don't let the hecklers get you down @KareemTrustfund 

I still love your content


----------



## KareemTrustfund

kducks said:


> Was he ever funny?





You have officially made my troll calendar. My troll calendar is a calendar I am creating that is dedicated to all the deviant trolls that dare offend me. I was going to go easy on you and have your picture be in September, but now I'm thinking about having your mug front and center in DECEMBER! That's right, the most looked at month on a calendar by far. It's going to be SO offensive and terrible you'll never forgive me!!!!

(P.S I'm going to need you to send me a terrible and offensive picture to use, so go ahead and PM me that and I'll get started ASAP, thanks buddy)


----------



## Mantis

KareemTrustfund said:


> You have officially made my troll calendar. My troll calendar is a calendar I am creating that is dedicated to all the deviant trolls that dare offend me. I was going to go easy on you and have your picture be in September, but now I'm thinking about having your mug front and center in DECEMBER! That's right, the most looked at month on a calendar by far. It's going to be SO offensive and terrible you'll never forgive me!!!!
> 
> (P.S I'm going to need you to send me a terrible and offensive picture to use, so go ahead and PM me that and I'll get started ASAP, thanks buddy)



Discord


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Deficient Mode said:


> Don't let the hecklers get you down @KareemTrustfund
> 
> I still love your content





My content is fresh. Like a morning a dew covering a sweet smelling field of ferns.

@Deathstroke's content is like reading a knife that somebody stabbed into my eye. It hurts and I can't even comprehend what its doing there in the first place.

@kducks content is like reading an erotic novel written by a some kid who eats his own buggers. She wants the sizzle but gets only the fizzle. 

You guys should study me.


----------



## Deficient Mode

KareemTrustfund said:


> @Deathstroke's content is like reading a knife that somebody stabbed into my eye. It hurts and I can't even comprehend what its doing there in the first place.




Brutal


----------



## kducks

KTF is like all the online bullies that have to knock other people to feel better about himself.


----------



## KareemTrustfund

kducks said:


> KTF is like all the online bullies that have to knock other people to feel better about himself.




Quit trolling, you troll. I don't bully, I eat bullies for breakfast and then bully their parents.

Wait a second..


----------



## Mantis

kducks said:


> KTF is like all the online bullies that have to knock other people to feel better about himself.



Blasphemy!


----------



## Deficient Mode

kducks said:


> KTF is like all the online bullies that have to knock other people to feel better about himself.




kducks... it's all tongue-in-cheek


----------



## KareemTrustfund

Deficient Mode said:


> kducks... it's all tongue-in-cheek





If she wants to call me a bully, then let her. But I know how she is and what she's said to me without the playful undertones. I keep it classy. Classy and sassy.


----------



## Legionnaire




----------



## Legionnaire

Tears. Just tears.


----------



## Bob Richards




----------



## DrFeelgood




----------



## Deficient Mode

hi @DrFeelgood


----------



## DrFeelgood

hi @Deficient Mode, how are you doing?


----------



## Deficient Mode

DrFeelgood said:


> hi @Deficient Mode, how are you doing?




Feeling good. Was in a tough spot with my rent/work/living situation for a while but I think I've found a decent solution.

What about you? Are you still working in the Bay Area?


----------



## DrFeelgood

Deficient Mode said:


> Feeling good. Was in a tough spot with my rent/work/living situation for a while but I think I've found a decent solution.
> 
> What about you? Are you still working in the Bay Area?




I'm still in the Bay Area, but not working. Tough finding a job out here that can pay the bills


----------



## Deficient Mode

DrFeelgood said:


> I'm still in the Bay Area, but not working. Tough finding a job out here that can pay the bills




Yeah. Bills are really high there from what I understand. Did you save up some money before you left or did you get a severance package?


----------



## DrFeelgood

Deficient Mode said:


> Yeah. Bills are really high there from what I understand. Did you save up some money before you left or did you get a severance package?




I got a severance package and collecting unemployment, so it's not the end of the world. Just sucks when you apply places and never hear anything back for weeks


----------



## kducks

I'm drunk.


----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> I'm drunk.




It was a while ago you posted this, but i'm going to assume it's still true


----------



## kducks

DrFeelgood said:


> It was a while ago you posted this, but i'm going to assume it's still true




Not yet, but still true.


----------



## Juzmo

Oh yeah. I guess it would be relevant to mention it in this thread also that I'm likely going to be visiting the US during October for 2-3 weeks with my brother. Probably going to stay in the southeast part of the country. Visit uncle and his family in Alabama, look around, go see a game or two in Florida, go to the beach, etc.. 

First trip outside Finland in 12 years.


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Juzmo said:


> Oh yeah. I guess it would be relevant to mention it in this thread also that I'm likely going to be visiting the US during October for 2-3 weeks with my brother. Probably going to stay in the southeast part of the country. Visit uncle and his family in Alabama, look around, go see a game or two in Florida, go to the beach, etc..
> 
> First trip outside Finland in 12 years.



As in Panthers? Gosh bless.


----------



## DrFeelgood

Poor Juzmo, comes to the US and ends up in Florida and Alabama


----------



## kducks

RIP Juzie visiting the wrong coast.


----------



## FinHockey




----------



## DrFeelgood

I have an interview set up for Tuesday


----------



## Cheese Wagstaff

DrFeelgood said:


> I have an interview set up for Tuesday




Good luck.


----------



## kducks

DrFeelgood said:


> I have an interview set up for Tuesday




Hope it went good doc!


----------



## Jee

Coucou


----------



## Juzmo

ucanthanzalthetruth said:


> As in Panthers? Gosh bless.



Maybe both Panthers and Lightning. We'll see.


----------



## Juzmo

DrFeelgood said:


> Poor Juzmo, comes to the US and ends up in Florida and Alabama



From the 9th to 30th it's fine even with some of the downsides.



kducks said:


> RIP Juzie visiting the wrong coast.



The other coast would sound more interesting in some ways, but this is how the cookie crumbles this time.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Juzmo said:


> From the 9th to 30th it's fine even with some of the downsides.
> 
> 
> The other coast would sound more interesting in some ways, but this is how the cookie crumbles this time.




Should have gone to Montreal to see a game or two imo


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Juzmo said:


> Maybe both Panthers and Lightning. We'll see.



Nice, the only home games in that time are vs the Canucks and Wings so a good chance to see a win.


----------



## kducks

Doc, any job news?


----------



## kducks

I really hope you bought that ticket doc.


----------



## Bob Richards

Last time I posted here was April

what have I become


----------



## kducks

Bob Richards said:


> Last time I posted here was April
> 
> what have I become




Who dis?


----------



## Bob Richards

kducks said:


> Who dis?




I say this when I get messages from people who are apparently saved in my contacts but I still dont' know who they are

what a time


----------



## kducks

Bob Richards said:


> I say this when I get messages from people who are apparently saved in my contacts but I still dont' know who they are
> 
> what a time




Someone texted me a picture of a house yesterday. Not in my contacts, no idea who it is. Better than a random dick pic I guess.


----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> Doc, any job news?




I actually just got a job offer this morning and will be starting at the end of this month 

The same company I was with before, same position too... just a different team and better pay. 



kducks said:


> I really hope you bought that ticket doc.




Ticket?


----------



## kducks

DrFeelgood said:


> I actually just got a job offer this morning and will be starting at the end of this month
> 
> The same company I was with before, same position too... just a different team and better pay.
> 
> 
> 
> Ticket?




Yay doc!!! That is great news! 

I was hoping you bought that winning mega millions ticket that won in San Jose.


----------



## DrFeelgood

kducks said:


> Yay doc!!! That is great news!
> 
> I was hoping you bought that winning mega millions ticket that won in San Jose.




I never buy lottery tickets but it sure would be great to be a millionaire


----------



## FinHockey




----------



## kducks

That's cute and yet disturbing at the same time. "I'm coming"??!


----------



## DrFeelgood

First day back at work today, I did not miss driving in traffic


----------



## Krishna

It's been a long time guys


----------



## Deficient Mode

DrFeelgood said:


> First day back at work today, I did not miss driving in traffic




Grats on Karlsson


----------



## DrFeelgood

Deficient Mode said:


> Grats on Karlsson






He played his first game last night, looked great


----------



## kducks

My cat apparently loves thunder & lightning storms. She was out hunting in the storm last night and was nice enough to bring another rat in for us.


----------



## Bob Richards

I got to play with my friends lil cat the other day again. 

It was a tremendous experience. I appreciate her headbutts.


----------



## kducks

guys....


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth




----------



## kducks

Had to put the bunny to sleep today. I love having pets but this part really f***ing sucks.


----------



## Juzmo

Oh yeah the trip was mostly pretty neat. A couple of NHL games, and then an NBA game for the experience of another major sports league.


----------



## kducks

Juzmo said:


> Oh yeah the trip was mostly pretty neat. A couple of NHL games, and then an NBA game for the experience of another major sports league.




Glad to hear you had fun! Maybe you'll visit the best coast next time.


----------



## Jumptheshark




----------



## Jumptheshark




----------



## Jumptheshark




----------



## Jumptheshark




----------



## Jumptheshark




----------



## Jumptheshark




----------



## Jumptheshark




----------



## BMC

jumptheshark said:


>




my cat every 4:30 AM....


----------



## BMC

kducks said:


> Had to put the bunny to sleep today. I love having pets but this part really ****ing sucks.




I'm sorry. Pets become family and it is hard to let them go.


----------



## Deficient Mode

Took almost 2 years to get to 1000 posts in this one. Wow.


----------



## Jumptheshark

Deficient Mode said:


> Took almost 2 years to get to 1000 posts in this one. Wow.





out favourite UBER driver gets that in 20 minutes


----------



## Juzmo

kducks said:


> Glad to hear you had fun! Maybe you'll visit the best coast next time.



More interesting than fun tbh.

And yeah, either that or go a bit north next time.


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth

Is this the last of these threads?


----------



## FinHockey

bought advent calendars and christmas cards from girl scouts today


----------



## kducks

Happy Thanksgving Shawts.


----------



## FinHockey




----------



## kducks

He's just fluffy


----------



## TJ Hooker

Two years to get to 1000 posts.

What a great thread.


----------



## kducks

Happy New Years Shawts. miss you peeps


----------



## Bob Richards

i have posted


----------



## Juzmo

Tom Hansen said:


> Two years to get to 1000 posts.
> 
> What a great thread.



What an amazing post.


----------



## ucanthanzalthetruth




----------

